# ملف كامل عن بطاركه الكنيسه القبطية الارثوذكسيه  ( متجدد )



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*احبائي اعضاء  منتدي الكنيسه الغالي

 طبعا اغلبنا لا يعلم عن الاباء البطاركه الذين جلسوا علي كرسي الرسول مارمرقس كثيرا 

لذا سوف نجمع لكم بعض المعلومات الخاص بكل بطريرك

بدايه من الرسول مارمرقس الرسول الي قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ادام الله حياته


سيتم غلق الموضوع حتي الانتهاء منه كاملا
ارجو المتابعه الدائمه والافاده

الموضوع مشترك بين 
العضوه نيفين رمزي 
والعضو مايكل كوكو​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اول بطريرك معانا
هو القديس مار مرقس الرسول
مؤسسة الكنيسه المصرية
كاروز الديار المصرية





** القديس مار مرقس الرسول
هو يوحنا الذي يذكر اسمه في سفر اعمال الرسل ( 13 : 12 )

وهو الذي اشار اليه السيد المسيح بقوله للتلميذين
" اذهبا الي المدينه ( القدس ) فيلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء واتبعاه " مر 14  13

اذ كان بيته محط رحال السيد المسيح ورسله قبل الصلب وبعده
وفيه تم العشاء الاخير وحل الروح القدس علي التلاميذ ومن معهم يوم الخمسين
وصار اول كنيسه في العالم 

وهو كان ابن أرسطوبولس وأمه مريم أخت القديس برنابا الرسول
وكان من قرنابوليس اي مدينه ( قيرين بليبيا الشرقيه )
من الخمس مدن شمالي قارة افريقيا

ولما اختار السيد المسيح السبعين مبشرا كان مار مرقس احدهم 
وقد لقب " بالثيؤفورس " أي حامل او ناظر الاله

وكان رفيق برنابا ابن عمه ( والاصح ابن خاله ) في اسفاره وشاركه في مهام الكرازة 
وكان بولس الرسول هو ثالثهم


** مجئ مار مرقس للاسكندرية :

وقبل ان يدخل مرقس من ابواب الاسكندرية صلي صلاو طويله
اذ كان مزمعا ان يدخل الي ميدان الكفاح الجديد
ليحارب العباده الوثنية ويستاصلها من قلوب الناس وغرس بدلها عباده المسيح
وطلب منه المعونه في الخدمه


ودخل المدينه وظل يتجول فيها الي ان انقطع حذاؤه فمضب الي الاسكافي انيانوس
وطلب اصلاحه وبينما كان يشتغل داخل المخرز في يده فادماها
فصرخ يا الله الواحد فشفاه وخفف المه
فتعجب الرجل من سرعه تاثير هذا العلاج الالهي
وتعجب ايضا القديس وساله
ماذا يحملك علي عباده الهه لا عدد لها
مادمت تعرف وتتاكد ان الاله واحد لا اكثر
فلم يجد جوابا له
ودعي القديس لبيته وكلمهم القديس عن المسيح  فامنوا واعتمدوا جميعا

ورسمه القديس اسقفا ورسم معه ثلاثه قسوس وسبعه شمامسه
وكان ذلك سنه 64 م
ثم غادر الاسكندرية قاصدا ان يفتقد رعاياه في البلاد التي طافها اولا

ثم عاد الي الاسكندرية واستشهد هناك
وذلك في 30 برموده سنه 68 م

بركه صلواته تكون معانا امين



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*2 . البابا انيانوس







البابا انيانوس



معلومات عنه :

الوطن الأصلي أدرنابوليس ( خمس مدن غربية ) 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا مرقس بن أرسطوبولس 
تاريخ التقدمة أول بشنس - 27 أبريل 61 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة برموده - 26 أبريل 68 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 7 سنوات 
مدة خلو الكرسي 15 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون نيرون 

+ كان من أهالى مدينة الإسكندرية ، ابناً لوالدين وثنيين ، وكان اسكافياً . 
+ ولما دخل مارمرقس مدينة الإاسكندرية ، ليبشر بالمسيح ، انقطع حذاؤه، 
فدفعه لانيانوس ليصلحه وقد حدث وهو يغرز فيه المخراز أن نفذ إلى 
الجهة الأخرى وجرح اصبعه . فصرخ من الألم وقال باليونانية ايس ثيئوس 
أى يا الله الواحد .. فأخذ مارمرقس تراباً من الإرض وتفل عليه ووضعه 
علي اصبع انيانوس فبرىء في الحال . وأخذ القديس مرقس إلي منزله وعمدهم 
جميعاً انيانوس وأهل بيته . 
+ ولما عزم القديس مارمرقس على الذهاب إلى الخمس مدن الغربية ، وضع 
يده على انيانوس وكرسه بطريركاً على الإسكندرية سنة 64 م فجعل بيته 
كنيسة ، وأقام على الكرسى اثنتين وعشرين سنة ثم تنيح بسلام . 
+ تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار نياحته فى اليوم العشرين من شهر هاتور من كل عام .


كان إسكافيا أصلح حذاء مار مرقس. 
هو أول أسقف رسمه القديس مرقس الرسول، والبابا الثاني لكرسي الإسكندرية. كان ابنًا لوالدين وثنيين، وكان يعمل إسكافيًا.


حياته الطاهره :

إذ دخل القديس مرقس الإسكندرية وجال في شوارعها تهرأ حذاؤه، فأعطاه لأنيانوس ليصلحه. وإذ كان يغرز فيه المخرز نفذ إلى الجهة الأخرى وجرحه، وصرخ من الألم باليونانية: "إيسثيؤس" أي "يا الله الواحد". للحال أمسك القديس مرقس ترابًا من الأرض وتفل عليه ثم وضعه على الجرح وشفاه باسم السيد المسيح. تعجب أنيانوس من ذلك فبدأ القديس مرقس يبشره بالإله الواحد، فآمن هو وأهل بيته، وتعمدوا باسم الثالوث القدوس والابن والروح القدس.
فتح أنيانوس بيته ليضم فيه المؤمنين، وكان ملازمًا تعليم الرسول مرقس. وإذ عزم الرسول أن ينطلق إلى الخمس مدن الغربية أقامه أسقفًا على الإسكندرية عام 64م، فظل يبشر أهلها ويعمدهم سرًا. تحول بيته إلى كنيسة أصبحت اول كنيسة في مصر بل وعلي أرض قارة افريقيا كلها ، وبقيّ يخدم حوالي 22 سنة ، ويرجع له الفضل الواسع في أنشا الكنيسة القبطية و أنشا كنيسة بوكاليا و من حولها مساكن كثيرة للفقراء والمحتاجين ، و بني مع القديس مرقس مدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية ، و ظل يبشر في كل أنحاء الاسكندرية 
و يجول بها يصنع معجزات ويحدث الناس عن المسيح و رافق مارمرقس في عذاباته هو و باقي تلاميذ مرقس الرسول (ميليوس ،سابينوس ،سردونوس ) الذين رسمهم مارمرقس قسوسا ، و كان لما استشهد مارمرقس و قطعوا رأسه كان الوثنيون يريدون حرق الجسد الا انه السماء امطرت بمعجزة و لما يمسه سوء وكان القديس انيانوس وباقي التلاميذ ينظرون هذة المعجزة شاكريين الله ثم اسرعوا و أخذوا جسده و وضعه القديس انيانوس بكنيسة بوكاليا و كان محافظا علي اتباع الصلوات التي علمها له مارمرقس مداوم علي الصلاه والصوم و التناول و كان جميع مسيحيو الاسكندرية تأتون الكنيسة في خفيه و يصلون من الانجيل ( انجيل مرقس ) الذي كتبه مارمرقس لهم و يتناولون الجسد المقدس ويتباركون من جسد القديس مرقس .

عاصر البابا أنيانوس العديد من الأباطرة الرومان وهم : نيرون وجاليا وأونون وفيتليوس وفيسبسيانوس وتيطس وتنيح في عصر دوماتيوس
تنيح بسلام في 20 هاتور من سنة 86م،


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*البابا ميليوس الثالث



وطنه الاصلي : الاسكندرية
اسمه قبل البطريركيه : مليانوس وابيليوس
تاريخ التقدمه : 4 كيهك اول ديسمبر 83 م
تاريخ النياحة : اول توت 30 اغسطس 95م
مدة الاقامه علي الكرسي 11 سنه و9 اشهر 
مده خلو الكرسي : 5 ايام
محل اقامته مده الرئاسة : المرقسية بالاسكندرية
محل الدفن : كنيسة بوكاليا
الملوك المعاصرن : دوميتانوس




** وهو يعتبر البابا ثالث بطاركة الاسكندريه وقد انتخب للبطريركية بعد نياحة البابا أنيانوس
 في شهر كيهك سنه 86 م في السنه الخامسة عشرة من ملك دوميتيانوس قيصر ابن اسباسيانوس ملك      رومية وقد انتخب باجماع اراء الشعب.

** وكان هذا البابا مشهورا بالعفاف متصفا      بالتقوي والغيرة علي رعية المسيح 
فحذا حذو سلفه في بث الدعوة الي الايمان 
وقد      نال الكرامة الكهنوتيه العليا بعد صعود رب المجد يسوع المسيح بخمس وخمسين سنه
 فرعي رعية الله احسن رعاية 


وتنيح في اول توت 98م.


بركة صلواته تكون معانا 
امين




*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

* 4 - البابا كردونوس


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية كردونوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 7 توت - 5 سبتمبر 95 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 21 بؤونه - 15 يونيو 106 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و 9 أشهر و 10 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون دومتيانوس و نوفا و تراجان 


+ تعمد هذا الأب الجليل من يد القديس مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية ، 
وتعلم علوم الكنيسة . 
+ وبعد نياحة البابا ميليوس ، رُسم بابا للكرسى المرقسى فى 7 توت ( 5 سبتمبر سنة 95 م ) 
فرعى شعب المسيح أحسن رعاية بالوعظ والارشاد مدة احدى عشر سنة وشهراً واثنى عشر 
يوما، ثم تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الثانى والعشرين من شهر بؤونه ( 15 يونيو سنة 106م ) . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*5 . البابا أبريموس


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ابريموس 
تاريخ التقدمة 22 بؤونه - 16 يونيو 106 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 3 مسرى - 27يوليو 118 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 13 سنة و شهرا واحدا و 12 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 9 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون تراجان و هدريانوس 

+ تعمد من يد القديس مارمرقس الرسول ، وهو أحد الثلاثة الذين رسمهم مارمرقس قسوساً 
مع البابا انيانوس البطريرك الثانى . 
+ كان ناسكاً عفيفاً حسن الأفعال . 
+ تولى الكرسى الرسولى فى 23 بؤونه ( 16 يونيو سنة 106م ) 
وكانت الكنيسة فى مدة رئاسته فى سلام . 
+ تنيح فى اليوم الثالث من شهر مسرى . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*6 . البابا يسطس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يسطس 
تاريخ التقدمة 13 توت - 6 أغسطس 118 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 12 بؤونه -6 يونيو 129 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و 10 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و يوما واحدا 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون هدريانوس 

+ كان هذا القديس قبل رسامته رجلاً فاضلاً عالماً . 
+ تعمد مع أبيه وأمه وآخرين على يد القديس مرقس الرسول . 
+ رسمه القديس انيانوس البابا الثانى شماساً فقساً وعينه للوعظ . 
+ انتخب بطريركاً خلفاً للبابا ابريموس ، فرعى شعبه أحسن رعاية مدة عشر سنين . 
+ تنيح فى شيخوخة صالحة مرضية فى الثانى عشر من شهر بؤونه . 

صلاته تكون معنا آمين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*7 . البابا اومانيوس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية
الأسم قبل البطريركية اومانيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 11 أبيب - 7 يوليو 129 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 10 بابه - 7 أكتوبر 141 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 12 سنة و 3 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي 26 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون هدريانوس و انطونيوس بيوس 

+ رسمه البابا ابريموس شماساً ، فأقام فى هذه الخدمة عشر سنين . 
+ لما قدم القديس يسطس البابا السادس ، ورأى نجاحه وتدينه وعلمه رسمه قساً و وكل 
إليه تعليم المؤمنين بكنيسة الإسكندرية وتدبيرهم وتهذيبهم على مبادىء الدين الصحيح . 
+ ولما تنيح البابا يسطس ، قدم هذا الأب بطريركاً ، وسلم أمر الكنائس وتعليم المؤمنين 
إلى الأب مرقيانوس الذى صار خلفاً له فيما بعد أما هو فقد كان مداوماً على 
رد الضالين من الخطاة . 
+ وأقام على الكرسى ثلاث عشرة سنة . 
+ تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار نياحته فى التاسع من شهر بابه من كل عام . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*8 - البابا مرقيانوس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية مرقيانوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 8 هاتور - 3 نوفمبر 141 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 6 طوبه - 2 يناير 152 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و شهران 
مدة خلو الكرسي يومان 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون انطونيوس بيوس 

+ بعد نياحة البابا اوماينوس ، اجتمع الآباء مع الشعب بثغر الإسكندرية وتشاوروا من يقيمونه 
على الكرسى عوضاً عنه ، فوقع اختيارهم جميعاً على مرقيانوس لعلمه وتقواه فأقام على 
الكرسى تسع سنين وشهرين و26 يوماً مداوماً على تعليم رعيته حارساً لها من التعاليم 
الغريبة . 
+ ولما أكمل سعيه الصالح ، تنيح بسلام فى اليوم السادس من شهر طوبه . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*9 . البابا كلاديانوس


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية كالاوتيانوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 8 طوبه - 4 يناير 52 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 9 أبيب - 3يوليو 166 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 14 سنة و 6 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي 22 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون انطونيوس بيوس 

+ كان رجلاً عالماً فاضلاً ممدوح السيرة ، فانتخب بطريركاً فى 8 طوبه 
( 4 يناير سنة 152 م ) بعد نياحة سلفه البابا مرقيانوس . فاستمر يعلم ويعظ 
ويهذب شعبه إلى أن تنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام على الكرسى مدة أربع عشرة سنة 
وستة أشهر ، وتعيد الكنيسة بعيد نياحته فى التاسع من شهر أبيب . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*10 . البابا اغربينوس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 

الأسم قبل البطريركية اغربينوس 
تاريخ التقدمة أول مسرى - 25 يوليو166 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 5 أمشير - 30 يناير 178 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 11 سنة و 6 أشهر و 5 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 4 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون ماركوس أوريليوس و لوسيوس فيروس 

+ كان هذا الأب قديساً طاهراً ، فرسم قساً على كنيسة الإسكندرية . 
+ لما تنيح البابا كلاديانوس البابا التاسع ، أختير هذا القديس من شعب المدينة 
والاكليروس بطريركاً . 
+ داوم على تعليم شعبه أصول الإيمان المسيحى والفضيلة . 
+ لم يقتن ذهباً ولا فضة ، إلا ما كان ضرورياً لسد حاجته فقط . 
+ أكمل فى الجهاد اثنتى عشرة سنة وتنيح بسلام فى اليوم الخامس من شهر أمشير . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*11 . البابا يوليانوس



الوطن الأصلي : الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية : يوليانوس 
تاريخ التقدمة : 9 برمهات - 4 مارس 178للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة : 8 برمهات - 3 مارس 188للميلاد 
مدةالأقامةعلىالكرسي : 10 سنوات 
مدةخلو الكرسي : شهراواحداو 4 أيام 
محل أقامةالبطريرك مدةالرئاسة : المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن : كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون : كومودوس 
+ كان طالباً مجتهداً فى الكلية الإكليريكية التى أسسها مارمرقس الرسول ، ورُسم قساً بمدينة
الإسكندرية ، وقد فاق الكثير ينبعلمه وعفافه وتقواه فرُسم بطريركاً . 
+ وكانا لوثنيون وقتئذ لايسمحون للأساقفة بالخروج عن مدينة الإسكندرية فكان هو ًيخرج سرا
منها يرسم كهنة فى كل مكان . 
+ قبل انتقاله أعلنه ملاك الرب بمن سيخلفه فى الكرسى المرقسى . 
+ وضع مقالات كثيرة وميامرعظيمة لتعليم الشعب . 
+ أقام على الكرسى الرسولى عشر سنين ثم تنيح بسلام .
 وتعيد الكنيسة بتذكار نياحته
فى  الثامن  من شهر برمهات . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*12- البابا ديمتريوس الأول



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ديمتريوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 9 برمهات - 4 مارس 188 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 12 بابه - 9 أكتوبر 230 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 42 سنة و 7 أشهر و 5 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 26 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون كومودوس وبرتيناكس و نجره وساويرس و كاراكلاوجيتا 
+ كان فلاحاً بسيطاً لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة . 
+ كان متزوجاً وأقام مع زوجته سبعاً وأربعين سنة إلى أن أختير بطريركاً ولم يعرف أحدهما 
الآخر معرفة الأزواج . 
+ وبعد أن قدُم بطريركاً أمتلأ من النعمة السمائية وأنار الرب عقله فتعلم القراءة والكتابة 
و درس كتب الكنيسة وتفاسيرها . 
+ هو الذى وضع حساب الأبقطى الذى به تستخرج مواقيت الأصوام على قواعد ثابتة . 
+ ولم يفتر أيام رئاسته عن تعليم المؤمنين وتثبيتهم فى الايمان الصحيح ، ولما كبر وضعف كان 
يحمل على محفة إلى الكنيسة ليعلم الشعب . 
+ أكمل جهاده المبارك فى اليوم الثانى عشر من شهر بابه وتنيح بسلام بعد أن بلغ من العمر 
مئة وخمس سنين منها ثلاثاً وأربعين سنة فى الرياسة . 


بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين . 
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*13- البابا ياراكلاس


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ياركلاس 
تاريخ التقدمة 9هاتور - 5 نوفمبر 230 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 8 كيهك - 4 ديسمبر 246 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 16 سنة و شهر واحدا 
مدة خلو الكرسي 25 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون أسكندر و مكسيمينوس و جورديانوس 1 و 2 و 3 و فيلبس الأول 

+ ولد من والدين وثنيين إلا أنهما آمنا وتعمدا بعد ولادته ، فأدباه بالحكمة اليونانية والمعرفة 
المسيحية ، فدرس الكتاب المقدس . 
+ رسمه البابا ديمتريوس شماساً ثم قساً على كنيسة الإسكندرية فكان أميناً فى كل ما 
أؤتمن عليه . 
+ انتخبوه بطريركاُ خلفاً للبابا ديمتريوس فرعى رعية المسيح أحسن رعاية . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ثلاث عشر سنة . 
+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن أكمل جهاده المبارك . وتعيد له الكنيسة فى اليوم الثامن من شهر كيهك 
من كل عام . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*14- البابا ديونيسيوس


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ديونيسيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة أول طوبه - 28ديسمبر 246 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 13 برمهات - 8 مارس 264 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 17 سنة و شهران و 10 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 8 أشهر 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الدومينيكوم الديونيسي 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون فيلبس الأول و ديسيوس و جاللوس و فاليريانوس و جالليوناس 

+ كان ابناً لأبوين على مذهب الصابئة ( عابدى الكواكب ) . 
+ افتقده الله بنعمته إذ اشترى بضع أوراق من رسائل بولس الرسول وقرأها ، فاستكمل 
دراسته لكل رسائل بولس الرسول . 
+ قصد القديس ديمتريوس البابا الثانى عشر ، فعلمه وأرشده وعمده . فتقدم كثيراً فى علوم 
الكنيسة حتى أن البابا ديمتريوس عينه معلماً للشعب . 
+ لما تنيح البابا ياراكلاس البابا الثالث عشر، اتفق الشعب كله على تقدمته بطريركاً، فرعى 
رعية المسيح أحسن رعاية رغم أن زمنه كان زمان اضطهاد للكنيسة . 
+ أكمل سعيه بسلام وتنيح بشيخوخة صالحة بعد أن أقام على الكرسى الرسولى 17 سنة 
و شهرين وعشرة أيام . تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثالث عشر من شهر برمهات . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين . 
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* 15- البابا مكسيموس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية مكسيموس 
تاريخ التقدمة 13 هاتور - 9 نوفمبر 264 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 14 برمودة - 9 أبريل 282 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 17 سنة و 5 أشهر 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الدومينيكوم الديونيسي 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون جاللوناوس و كلوديوس و اوريليانوس و تاسيتوس و بربوس و كاروس 
+ ولد بمدينة الإسكندرية من أبوين مسيحيين فعلماه وهذباه بالتعاليم المسيحية .. 
+ رسمه البابا ياراكلاس شماساً على كنيسة الإسكندرية . 
+ ثم رسمه البابا ديونيسيوس قساً . 
+ وبعد نياحة البابا ديونيسيوس اتفق الشعب كله على تزكيته بطريركاً فرعى رعيه المسيح 
أحسن رعاية . 
+ ظل مجاهداً وحارساً لرعيته، ومثبتاً لها بالعظات مدة سبع عشرة سنة وخمسة أيام، 
وتنيح بسلام . 
تعيد له الكنيسة بنياحته فى الرابع عشر من شهر برموده من كل عام . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*16- البابا ثاؤنا


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية تاوونا 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 كيهك - 27 نوفمبر 282 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 2 طوبه 18 للشهداء - 28 ديسمبر 301 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 19 سنة و شهرا واحدا 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الدومينيكوم الديونيسي ثم المرقسية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون كاروس و نيمريانوس و ديوكلتيانوس 
+ كان هذا القديس عالماً تقياً وديعاً رقيقاً محباً للجميع حتى أنه تمكن من تشييد كنيسة 
بالإسكندرية على اسم البتول العذراء والدة الإله إذ أن المؤمنين كانوا حتى زمانه يصلون 
ويقدسون فى البيوت والمغائر خوفاً من غير المؤمنين . 
+ وفى زمانه ظهر رجل اسمه سبيليوس كان يعلم أن الآب والابن والروح القدس اقنوم 
واحد . فحرمه وأبطل قوله بالبرهان المقنع . 
+ ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام على الكرسى تسع عشرة سنة . وتعيد الكنيسة 
بنياحته فى اليوم الثانى من شهر طوبه . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*17-البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بطرس 
تاريخ التقدمة أول أمشير 18 للشهداء - 25 يناير 302 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 29 هابور 28 للشهداء - 25 نوفمبر 311 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 9 سنوات و 10 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي 20 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون ديوكلتيانوس 
+ كان أبواه تقيان خائفين من الله ولكنهما لم يرزقا ولداً . 
+ تشفعت أمه بالقديس بطرس الرسول فى الخامس من شهر أبيب ( عيد استشهاد القديسين 
بطرس وبولس ) .. وفى تلك الليلة ظهر لها بطرس وبولس وأعلماها أن الرب قد قبل 
صلاتها وسوف يعطيها ولداً تسميه بطرس ، وأمرها أن تمضى إلى البطريرك ليباركها ، 
ولما استيقظت أخبرت زوجها 
وكان كاهناً قديساً يسمى ثاؤذوسيوس وذهبت للبابا فصلى وباركها .. 
وبعد قليل رزقت بهذا القديس . 
+ وفى كمال سبع سنين سلموه للبابا ثاؤنا فصار له كابن خاص وألحقه بالمدرسة اللاهوتية 
فتعلم وبرع فى الوعظ ، ثم كرسه البابا شماساً فقساً .. 
وأوصى البابا ثاؤنا أن يكون الأب بطرس خلفاً له 
على الكرسى المرقسى .. فلما جلس استضاءت الكنيسة بتعاليمه . 
+ وفى أيامه ظهر أريوس المخالف ، فنصحه القديس فلم يقبل فحرمه ومنعه من شركة 
الكنيسة . 
+ قبض رسل الملك مكسيميانوس الوثنى على البابا .. وقطعوا رأسه بحد السيف بعد أن 
صلى قائلاً 
" ليكن بدمى انقضاء عبادة الأوثان ، وختام سفك دماء المسيحيين " .. 
وقد سمعت عذراء قديسة كانت بالقرب من المكان صوتاً من السماء ويقول : آمين . 
+ وكانت مدة رئاسته احدى عشرة سنة . تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى التاسع والعشرين 
من شهر هاتور . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*18- البابا أرشيلاوس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية اشيلاس 
تاريخ التقدمة 19 كيهك 28 للشهداء - 14 ديسمبر 311 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 19 بؤونه 28 للشهداء - 13 يونيو 312 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 6 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي 15 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعبد القيصري 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون جاليريوس 
+ كان قساً بالإسكندرية ، ولما نال البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء إكليل الشهادة اتفق 
المؤمنون والأساقفة على رسامته بطريركاً فى 19 كيهك سنة 28 للشهداء . 
+ ولما جلس على الكرسى تقدم إليه جماعة من الشعب وطلبوا منه قبول أريوس ، فقبله .. 
ولما قبله وخالف وصية أبيه البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء لم يقم على الكرسى سوى ستة 
شهور وتنيح فى اليوم التاسع عشر من شهر بؤونه من نفس السنة . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*19- البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية الكسندروس 
تاريخ التقدمة 3 أبيب 28 للشهداء - 27 يونيو 312 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 22 برموده 44 للشهداء - 17 أبريل 328 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 15 سنة و 9 أشهر و 20 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 13 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعبد القيصري 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون و جالليوناس و مكسيميانوس و قسطنطين 

+ ولد بمدينة الإسكندرية من أبوين مسيحيين ونشأ فى خدمة الكنيسة ، فرسمه البابا 
مكسيموس أغنسطساً ( قارئاً ) والبابا ثاؤنا شماساً والبابا بطرس قساً . 
+ أختير بطريركاً خلفا للبابا أرشيلاوس ، وأبى أن يقبل أريوس فى شركة الكنيسة وزاده 
حرماً .. فتظلم أريوس من البابا لدى الملك قسطنطين الكبير فأمر باجتماع مجمع الثلثمائة 
وثمانية عشر فى نيقية فاجتمع .. وجادل البابا أريوس وأفحمه وحرمه هو ومن يقول بقوله 
ونطق بالإمانة مع بقية الآباء . 
+ رعى رعية المسيح أحسن رعاية وتنيح بسلام بعد أن جلس على الكرسى المرقسى 
خمس عشرة سنة وتسعة أشهر وعشرين يوماً . 
وتعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثانى والعشرين من شهر برموده من كل عام . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*20- البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي 



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية أثناسيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 8 بشنس 44 للشهداء - 5 مايو 328 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 9 أبيب - 3يوليو 166 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 45 سنة 
مدة خلو الكرسي 13 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية ثم الدومينيكوم الديونيسي ثم المعبد 
القيصري ثم الدومينيكوم الديونيسي 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون قسطنطين الكبير و يوليانوس 

و جوفيانوس و فالنس 
+ ولد هذا الأب من أبوين وثنيين ، ولما مات والده أتت به أمه إلى البابا الكسندروس فعلمهما 

أصول الدين المسيحى وعمدهما ففرقا كل مالهما على المساكين ومكثا عند البابا البطريرك . 
+ رسمه البابا شماساً وجعله سكرتيراً خاصاً له . وأختير للبطريركية فى 8 بشنس 
سنة 44 للشهداء بعد نياحة البابا الكسندروس . 
+ انفرد مع القديس أنطونيوس أب الرهبان وتعلم منه النسك . 
+ بعد أن صار بابا رسم لأثيوبيا أول مطران لها وهو الأنبا سلامة . 
+ نُفى عن كرسيه خمس مرات . 
+ للبابا أثناسيوس كتباً عدة عن الأريوسيين وفى التجسد وغيرها . 
+ هو أول بابا يلبس زى الرهبنة من يد القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس . 
+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن قضى على الكرسى المرقسى خمساً وأربعين سنة . 
تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار نياحته فى السابع من شهر بشنس . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*21- البابا بطرس الثاني



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بطرس 
تاريخ التقدمة 19 بشنس 89 للشهداء - 16 مايو 373 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 20 أمشير 95 للشهداء - 15 فبراير 379 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 5 سنوات و 9 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون فالنس 

+ قدم بطريركاً بعد القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى معلمه ، وقد قاسى شدائد كثيرة من أتباع 
أريوس ، الذين حاولوا قتله مراراً فكان يهرب منهم وظل مختفياً مدة سنتين أقاموا خلالها 
واحداً منهم بدله اسمه لوكيوس ،غير أن المؤمنين تمكنوا من إبعاد لوكيوس الدخيل وإعادة 
الأب بطرس حيث أقام فى كرسيه 6 سنين مضطهداً مقاوماً . 
+ ولما أكمل له ثمانى سنين ، نقله الرب من أتعاب هذا العالم ومضى إلى النعيم الدائم . 
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى العشرين من شهر أمشير . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*22- البابا تيموثاوس الأول



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية تيموثاوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 17 برمهات 95 للشهداء - 14 مارس 379 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 26 أبيب و 4 أشهر و 6 أيام 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 176 سنوات و 4 أشهر و 6 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 26 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون ثيؤدوسيوس 
+ تولى الكرسى المرقسى فى 17 برمهات سنة 95 للشهداء ، وقد رعى رعية المسيح أحسن 
رعاية وحرسها من الذئاب الأريوسية . 
+ وفى السنة السادسة من رئاسته أمر الملك ثاؤذوسيوس الكبير بعقد المجمع المسكونى 
بالقسطنطينية لمحاكمة مقدونيوس عدو الروح القدس وكان هذا البابا رئيساً لهذا المجمع فناقش 
مقدونيوس وسبليوس وأبوليناريوس وأظهر ضلالهم . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ست سنين وأربعة أشهر وستة أيام وتنيح بسلام فى السادس 
والعشرين من أبيب سنة 101 للشهداء . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*23- البابا ثاوفيلس



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ثاؤفيلس 
تاريخ التقدمة 22 مسرى 101 للشهداء - 16 أغسطس 385 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 18 بابه 128 للشهداء - 15 أكتوبر 412 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 27 سنة و شهران 
مدة خلو الكرسي يومان 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن كنيسة بوكاليا 
الملوك المعاصرون ثيؤدوسيوس و اركاديوس و ثيؤدوسيوس الثاني 

+ كان تلميذاً للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى ، تربى عنده وتأدب منه الأدب الروحانى . 
+ ولما تنيح البابا تيموثاوس قُدم هذا الأب مكانه ، وكان عالماً فاضلاً حافظاً لكتب الكنيسة 
ملماً بتفاسيرها .. فوضع ميامر كثيرة وأقوالاً مفيدة روحانية . 
+ أكمل جهاده بعد أن رعى شعب المسيح أحسن رعاية وتنيح بسلام . 
وتعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثامن عشر من شهر بابه . 


بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*25 - البابا ديسقورس الأول



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ديسقوروس 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 مسرى 160 للشهداء - 26 يوليو 444 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 7 توت 171 للشهداء - 4 سبتمبر 454 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و شهرا واحدا و 9 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شنة واحدة 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية و المنفى 
محل الدفن جزيرة غاغرا بفلاغونيا 
الملوك المعاصرون ثيؤدوسيوس الثاني و مارقيانوس 
+ د عى هذا البابا الجليل إلى المجمع الخلقيدونى بأمر الملك مرقيان ، وهناك قاوم لاون 
بطريرك رومية إذ كان يعلم بأن للمسيح طبيعتين ومشيئتين من بعد الاتحاد ، فأنبرى له 
البابا ديسقورس يدافع عن العقيدة السليمة .. فقام الملك والملكة بضربه على فمه ونتف 
شعر لحيته . فخاف باقى الأساقفة ووافقوا على طومس لاون .. فلما علم ديسقورس طلب 
الطومس ( الإقرار الذى كتبوه ) و لما قرأه كتب فى أسفله بحرمهم و حرم كل من يخرج عن
الأمانة المستقيمة .. فاغتاظ الملك وأمر بنفيه إلى جزيرة غاغرا . 
+ وهناك تنيح بسلام . 
وتعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى السابع من شهر توت . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*26- البابا تيموثاوس الثاني



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية تيموثاوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 3 بابه 172 للشهداء - أول أكتوبر 455 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 7 مسرى 193 للشهداء - 31 يوليو 477 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 21 سنة و 10 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية و المنفى 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون لاون الأول و الثاني و زينون 
+ أختير للبطريركية بعد نياحة البابا ديسقورس فى 3 بابه سنة 172 للشهداء . 
+ حلت به شدائد كثيرة فى سبيل المحافظة على الإيمان الإرثوذكسى حيث نفاه الملك لاون 
الكبير إلى جزيرة غاغرا سبع سنوات إلى أن أعاده الملك لاون الصغير بكرامة عظيمة . 
+ قضى بقية أيامه فى تثبيت المؤمنين على الإيمان الأرثوذكسى . 
+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن جلس على الكرسى المرقسى واحد وعشرين سنة وعشر شهور . 
وتعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى السابع من شهر مسرى . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*27- البابا بطرس الثالث



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بطرس 
تاريخ التقدمة 4 توت 194 للشهداء - أول سبتمبر 477 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 2 هاتور 206 للشهداء - 29 أكتوبر 489 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 13 سنة و شهرا واحدا و 29 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية و المنفى 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون زينون 
+ قدم بطريركاً بعد نياحة البابا تيموثاوس . 
+ وصلته رسالة من البابا أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية يعترف فيها بالطبيعة الواحدة للسيد 
المسيح .. فأجابه البابا بطرس برسالة يعلن فيها قبوله فى الأمانة المستقيمة . 
+ قاسى شدائد كثيرة من المخالفين له فى الدين وفى الرأى ، ونفى من كرسيه مرة ثم عاد 
وكان فى نفيه مداوماً على تعليم شعبه ووعظه بالرسائل وفى حضوره بأقواله . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ثمانى سنين ثم تنيح بسلام . 
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثانى من شهر هاتور . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*28- البابا أثناسيوس الثاني



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية أثناسيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 كيهك 206 للشهداء - 27 نوفمبر 489 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 20 توت 213 للشهداء - 17 سبتمبر 496 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 6 سنوات و 9 أشهر و 20 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 13 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية و المنفى 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون زينون و أنسطاس 
+ كان هذا الأب وكيلاً على كنائس الإسكندرية ، فلما تنيح البابا بطرس الثالث اتفق رأى 
المؤمنين والأساقفة والأراخنة على رسامته بطريركاً وذلك لما عرف عنه من الاستقامة . 
+ كان رجلاً صالحاً مملوءاً من الروح القدس . 
+ ولما صار بطريركاً رعى شعب المسيح أحسن رعاية بصلواته وعظاته . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ست سنين وتسعة أشهر ثم تنيح بسلام . 
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى العشرين من شهر توت . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*29- البابا يوحنا الأول



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة أول بابه 213 للشهداء - 29 سبتمبر 496 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 4 بشنس 221 للشهداء - 29 أبريل 505 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 8 سنوات و 7 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون أنسطاس 

+ ولد من أبوين مسيحيين بمدينة الإسكندرية ، وترهب ببرية القديس مقاريوس . 
+ أختير للبطريركية فتمنع ولكن الأساقفة والكهنة والأراخنة أخذوه قهراً ورسموه بطريركاً 
فى أول بابه سنة 213 للشهداء . 
+ لما جلس على الكرسى المرقسى اهتم اهتماماً زائداً بالتعليم والوعظ وتثبيت المؤمنين على 
الإيمان المستقيم . 
+ كانت أيامه كلها هدوء وسلام ولما أكمل سعيه مرض قليلاً ثم تنيح بسلام بعد أن 
قضى على الكرسى المرقسى ثمانى سنوات وسبعة أشهر . 
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الرابع من بشنس . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*30- البابا يوأنس الثاني



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا 
الدير المتخرج منه دير الزجاج 
تاريخ التقدمة 3 بؤونه 221 للشهداء - 29 مايو 505 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 27 بشنس 232 للشهداء - 22 مايو 516 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و 11 شهرا و23 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 7 ايام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون أنسطاس 

+ ترهب منذ حداثته وأجهد نفسه بكل أنواع الجهاد والتقشف والنسك فى مكان منفرد . 
+ ولعلمه وتقواه أختير بطريركاً فى 3 بؤونه سنة 221 للشهداء . 
+ لما جلس على الكرسى المرقسى اهتم اهتماماً زائداً بالتعليم والوعظ وتثبيت 
+ كتب ميامر وعظات كثيرة . 
+ وكانت الكنيسة فى أيامه فى هدوء وسلام . 
+ ظل هذا البابا مهتماً بشعب المسيح مدة عشر سنوات و احدى عشر شهراً 
وثلاثة وعشرين يوماً ثم تنيح بسلام . 
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى السابع والعشرين من شهر بشنس . 


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*31*
*
البابا ديسقورس الثاني
 
الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ديسقوروس 
تاريخ التقدمة 3 بؤؤنه 232 للشهداء - 29 مايو 516 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 7 بابه 235 للشهداء - 14 أكتوبر 518 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنتان و 4 أشهر و 15 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 25 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون أنسطاس و جيستنيوس الأول

+ قُدم بطريركاً بارشاد الروح القدس ، إذ كان وديعاً فى طبعه ، فاضلاً فى علمه وعمله، 
كاملاً فى حياته .  


+ وكانت باكورة أعماله بعد ارتقائه الكرسى المرقسى أنه كتب رسالة إلى القديس 
ساويروس بطريرك أنطاكية ضمنها القول عن الثالوث الأقدس المساوى فى الجوهر 
والألوهية ثم شرح التجسد  ..  ففرح بها البابا ساويروس وكل شعبه .  

+ وكان هذا الأب مداوماً على التعليم والقراءة وحض الكهنة فى كل بلد وأوصاهم 
على حراسة الشعب ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام .  
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى السابع عشر من شهر بابه .  


صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​ *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

​
 
* 32- البابا تيموثاوس الثالث​*
*الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية ​*
*الأسم قبل البطريركية تيموثاوس ​*
*تاريخ التقدمة 1 هاتور 235 للشهداء - 8 نوفمبر 518 للميلاد ​*
*تاريخ النياحة 13 أمشير 252 للشهداء - 8 فبراير 536 للميلاد ​*
*مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 17 سنة و 3 أشهر ​*
*مدة خلو الكرسي يومان ​*
*محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية ​*
*محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية ​*
*الملوك المعاصرون جيستنيوس الأول جيستنيانوس الأول ​*
*+ نال هذا البابا شدائد كثيرة بسبب المحافظة على الإيمان المستقيم .  ​*
*+ فى أيامه حضر إلى الديار المصرية القديس ساويروس بطريرك أنطاكية هرباً من ​*
*الاضطهاد  ..  وتجول الإثنان فى البلاد والأديرة يثبتان الشعب على المعتقد الأرثوذكسى .  ​*
*+ ولأنه لم يوافق الملك هرقيان على قوانين المجمع الخليقدونى فقد نفاه عن كرسيه، ​*
*وفى يوم نفيه عارض المؤمنون فى تنفيذ الأمر فقتل منهم بأمر الملك نحو مئتى ألف نفس .  ​*
*+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام على الكرسى المرقسى 17 سنة .  ​*
*+ تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار نياحته فى الثالث عشر من شهر طوبه .  ​*
*صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* 33- البابا ثاؤذوسيوس


​*
*الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية ​*
*الأسم قبل البطريركية هاودوسيوس ​*
*تاريخ التقدمة 15 أمشير 252 للشهداء - 10 نوفمبر 536 للميلاد ​*
*تاريخ النياحة 28 بؤونه 283 للشهداء - 22 يونيو 567 للميلاد ​*
*مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 31 سنة و 4 أشهر و 15 يوما ​*
*مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 3 أيام ​*
*محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية ثم المنفى ​*
*محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية ​*
*الملوك المعاصرون جيستنيانوس الأول و جيستنيوس الثاني ​*
*+ بعد نياحة البابا تيموثاوس ، اجتمع الأساقفة والشعب الأرثوذكسى ورسموا هذا الأب ​*
*بطريركاً ، وكان عالماً حافظاً لكتب الكنيسة .  ​*
*+ وبعد أيام من رسامته أثار عليه الشيطان قوماً أشراراً وأخذوا فاكيوس رئيس شمامسة ​*
*كنيسة الإسكندرية ورسموه بطريركاً بمعاونة يوليانوس ( الذى كان قد حرمه البابا تيموثاوس ​*
*لموافقته لمجمع خلقدونية ) وقاموا بنفى البابا ثاؤذوسيوس .  ​*
*+ وصل الخبر إلى الملك يوستينيانوس والملكة المحبة لله ثاؤذورا ، فأرسلت تسأل عن صحة ​*
*رسامة البابا ثاؤذوسيوس ، حتى إذا كانت طبق القانون يتسلم كرسيه  ..  فعقدوا مجمعاً ​*
*وأقروا صحة رسامة البابا ثاؤذوسيوس وقام فاكيوس بالاعتراف بخطئه  ..  ​*
*غير أنه لما كان الملك موافقاً على معتقد مجمع خلقيدونية فأنه أرسل إلى نائبه فى الإسكندرية ​*
*يقول له : " إذا اتفق معنا البطريرك ثاؤذوسيوس فى الإيمان فتضاف مع البطريركية الولاية​*
*على الإسكندرية وإذا لم يوافق يخرج من المدينة "  ..  ​*
*ولما سمع البابا خرج من المدينة ومضى إلى الصعيد وأقام هناك يثبت المؤمنين .  ​*
*+ ثم استدعاه الملك إلى القسطنطينية ليستميله إلى المعتقد الخلقدونى ولكنه لم يفلح ، ​*
*فعاد ونفى البابا فى الصعيد .  ​*
*+ أقام فى المنفى ثمان وعشرين سنة فى صعيد مصر .  وأربع سنين فى مدينة الإسكندرية ​*
*وأمضى فى البطريركية واحد وثلاثين سنة وأربعة أشهر وخمسة عشر يوماً ثم تنيح بسلام .  ​*
*وتعيد الكنيسة بتذكار نياحته فى الثامن والعشربن من شهر بؤونه .  ​*
*صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*
34 البابا بطرس الرابع



الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بطرس 
الدير المتخرج منه دير الزجاج 
تاريخ التقدمة 1 مسرى 283 للشهداء - 25 يوليو 567 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 25 بؤونه 285 للشهداء - 19 يونيو 569 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنة واحدة و 10 أشهر و 25 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 8 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دير الفاتيه و بيعة القديس يوسف بدير الزجاج 
محل الدفن دير الزجاج 
الملوك المعاصرون جيستنيوس الثاني 
+ بعد نياحة البابا ثاؤذوسيوس ، تقدم أعيان مدينة الإسكندرية إلى واليها وأظهروا له ألمهم
من خلو الكرسى البطريركى فأشار عليهم أن يذهبوا إلى دير الزجاج كما لو كانوا 
ذاهبين للصلاة ثم يرسموا هناك من يرغبونه  ..  
وبالفعل رسموا بطرس بطريركاً فى أول مسرى سنة 283 للشهداء ، ولكنه لم يجرؤ 
على الذهاب إلى مقر كرسيه بل أقام فى دير أبيفانية قبلى دير الزجاج .  
+ لم يكن يفتر عن إرسال الرسائل إلى المؤمنين ليثبتهم على الإيمان المستقيم وكان يطوف أديرة 
الإسكندرية و قراها ( وكان يومئذ بظاهر الإسكندرية ستمائة دير وثلاثون قرية جميع سكانها 
إرثوذكسيون ) يعلمهم ويعظهم ويثبتهم حتى تنيح بسلام .  
+ ونظراً لهذه الظروف اختار البابا رجلاً قديساً عالماً وجعله كاتباً له وأوكل إليه الاهتمام 
بالكنائس .  
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحة البابا بطرس الرابع فى الخامس والعشرين من شهر بؤونه .  
بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*
35-البابا داميانوس ​ 

الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية داميانوس 
الدير المتخرج منة دير بابور و بويجنس 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 أبيب 285 للشهداء - 26 يونيو 569 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 18 بؤونه 321 للشهداء - 12 يونيو 605 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 35 سنة و 11 شهرا و 16 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 7 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دير الزجاج 
محل الدفن دير الزجاج 
الملوك المعاصرون جيستنيوس الثاني و طيباريوس الثاني و موريسيوس و فوكاس ​ 
+ ترهب منذ حداثته فى برية شيهيت ، ولبث مجاهداً ست عشرة سنة ورسم شماساً 
بدير القديس يوحنا القصير .  
+ ثم ذهب إلى دير الآباء غرب الإسكندرية وهناك زاد فى نسكه .  
+ جعله البابا السابق له كاتماً لسره وسار سيرة حسنة حتى أحبه الجميع وقدموه بطريركاً 
بعد نياحة البابا بطرس الرابع فى 2 أبيب سنة 285 للشهداء .  
+ وفى أيامه ظهر ببرية الاسقيط بعض أتباع مليتيوس الأسيوطى ( الذين كانوا يشربون 
الخمر عدة مرات أثناء الليل إذا عزموا على التقرب من الأسرار المقدسة فى الصباح متعللين 
بأن السيد المسيح فعل ذلك مع تلاميذه )  ..  فجادلهم وبين لهم خطأهم  ..  
فرجع البعض وطرد البعض من البرية لعدم رجوعهم عن ذلك .  
+ وقضى البابا داميانوس خمساً وثلاثون سنة واحدى عشر شهراً وستة عشر يوماً يعلم 
ويعظ شعبه وتنيح فى شيخوخة صالحة .  
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثامن عشر من شهر بؤونه .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* 36- البابا انسطاسيوس​*



*الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية ​*
*الأسم قبل البطريركية أنسطاسيوس ​*
*تاريخ التقدمة 24 بؤونه 321 للشهداء - 18 يونيو 605 للميلاد ​*
*تاريخ النياحة 22 كيهك 332 للشهداء - 18 ديسمبر 616 للميلاد ​*
*مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 11 سنة و 6أشهر ​*
*مدة خلو الكرسي يومان ​*
*محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دير الزجاج ​*
*محل الدفن دير الزجاج ​*
*الملوك المعاصرون فوكاس و هيرقل الأول ​*
*+ كان من أكابر الإسكندرية رئيساً على الديوان ثم صار بعد ذلك قساً على كنيسة الثغر ​*
*الإسكندري وبعد قليل أختير للبطريركية .  ​*
*+ اهتم اهتماماً بالغاً بالكنائس ورسم أساقفة وكهنة على الجهات الخالية .  ​*
*+ استعاد من الملكيين ما كانوا قد اغتصبوه لأنه كان محبوباً منهم لعلمه وفضله وتقواه ​*
*وأرجع الكثيرين منهم إلى الإيمان الإرثوذكسى .  ​*
*+ من كثرة علمه وفصاحته كان يكتب كتاباً روحياً كل سنة ، وقد ظل على الكرسى ​*
*المرقسى اثنتى عشرة سنة وستة أشهر وعشرة أيام كتب أثناءها اثنى عشر كتاباً ثم تنيح بسلام .  ​*
*تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثانى والعشرين من شهر كيهك .  ​*
*صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* 37- البابا أندرونيقوس


​*
*الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية ​*
*الأسم قبل البطريركية أندرونيقوس ​*
*تاريخ التقدمة 24 كيهك 332 للشهداء - 20 ديسمبر 616 للميلاد ​*
*تاريخ النياحة 8 طوبه 339 للشهداء - 3 يناير 623 للميلاد ​*
*مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 6 سنوات و 14 يوما ​*
*محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الأنجيليون بالأسكندرية ​*
*محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية ​*
*الملوك المعاصرون هيرقل الأول ​*
*+ من عائلة عريقة فى المجد ، تعلم وتهذب ودرس الكتب المقدسة وبرع فى معرفة معانيها ، ​*
*ونظراً لعلمه وتقواه وتصدقه على الفقراء رسموه شماسا ثم اتفق الرأى على اختياره بطريركاً .  ​*
*+ نالت الكنيسة فى عصره اضطهادات كثيرة لأن الفرس قد غزوا البلاد وقتلوا الكثيرين من ​*
*المسيحيين وخاصة الرهبان  ..  إلى أن انتصر عليهم هرقل وطردهم من البلاد .  ​*
*+ سار البابا سيرة فاضلة إلى أن أكمل سعيه بعد ست سنين على الكرسى المرقسى ​*
*فتنيح بسلام .  ​*
*تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى الثامن من شهر طوبه .  ​*
*صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*
38- البابا بنيامين



الوطن الأصلي برشوط البحيرة 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بييامين 
الدير المتخرج منه دير قبريوس ( قنوبوس ) 
تاريخ التقدمة 9 طوبه 339 للشهداء - 4 يناير 623 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 8 طوبه 378 للشهداء - 3 يناير 663 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 39 سنة 
مدة خلو الكرسي 6 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دير متراس بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون هيرقل الأول و الثاني و عمر و عثمان و على و حسن بن على و معاوية 


+ من بلدة برشوط محافظة البحيرة من أبوين تقيين غنيين .  
+ ترهب بدير القديس قنوبوس بجوار الإسكندرية وكان ينمو فى كل فضيلة حتى بلغ الكمال 
المسيحى .  
+ قدمه أبوه الروحانى إلى البابا أندرونيقوس فرسمه البابا قساً وسلمه أمور الكنيسة .  
+ ولما أختير للبطريركية حلت عليه شدائد كثيرة وكان ملاك الرب قد كشف له عما 
سيلحق الكنيسة من شدائد وأمره بالهرب هو وأساقفته ففعل ذلك  ..  
ومضى هو إلى برية القديس مقاريوس ثم إلى الصعيد .  
+ وبعد خروجه بقليل وصل الإسكندرية المقوقس الخلقيدونى متقلداً زمام الولاية 
والبطريركية من قبل هرقل الملك واضطهد المؤمنين كثيراً .  
+ وبعد قليل وصل عمرو بن العاص وغزا البلاد واستولى على مدينة الإسكندرية  ..  
ولما علم باختفاء البابا بنيامين طلب حضوره معطياً إياه العهد والأمان والسلام فحضر 
الأنبا بنيامين بعد أن قضى ثلاثة عشرة سنة هارباً .  
+ وكان هذا الأب كثير الاجتهاد فى رد غير المؤمنين إلى الإيمان وتنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام
فى الرياسة سبعاً وثلاثين سنة .  
عيد نياحته فى الثامن من شهر طوبه .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*
39- البابا أغاثو​ 



الوطن الأصلي مريوط
الأسم قبل البطريركية اغاثون 
تاريخ التقدمة 14 طوبه 378 للشهداء - 9 يناير 662 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 16 بابه 397 للشهداء - 13 أكتوبر 680 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 18 سنة و 9 أشهر و 3 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون و معاوية بن سفيان ​ 
+ كان تلميذاً للبابا بنيامين ، تركه  وهرب كما أخبره ملاك الرب  ليواظب على تعليم 
ووعظ المؤمنين فكان أغاثو يطوف الشوارع والأسواق فى زى نجار ، وفى الليل كان يتزين 
بزى كاهن ليطوف البيوت ليثبت المؤمنين .  
+ ولما تنيح البابا بنيامين اختاروه بطريركاً ونالته شدائد كثيرة ومنها أن والى الإسكندرية 
والبحيرة ومريوط  وكان ملكى المذهب  أمر بأن أى إنسان يجد البطريرك فى الطريق 
فليقتله فظل البابا حبيس قلايته إلى أن أهلك الله هذا الوالى الشرير .  
+ مكث هذا البابا فى الرئاسة مدة تسع عشر سنة وتنيح بسلام .  
تعيد له الكنيسة فى السادس عشر من شهر بابه 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*
40- البابا يوحنا الثالث




الوطن الأصلي سمنود 
الأسم قبل البطريركية حنا 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة أول كيهك 397 للشهداء - 27 نوفمبر 680 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة أول كيهك 406 للشهداء - 27 نوفمبر 689 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 9 سنوات 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 7 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون مفاوية وزيد و معاوية أبنه و مروان 
أبن الحاكم و عبد الملك بن مروان ​ 
+ هو المعروف بيوحنا السمنودى ، من أهالى سمنود وترهب فى دير القديس أبى مقار .  
+ رسم فى 7 نوفمبر سنة 677 م ، وتنيح فى سنة 686 م .  
+ نالته شدائد كثيرة من عبد العزيز بن مروان والى مصر ، والسبب فى ذلك وشاية من 
حاسد  ..  فلقد ذهب والى مصر إلى الإسكندرية ليأخذ خراجها ولكن لم يخرج البطريرك 
لمقابلته وذلك لضعفه ، فوشي به عند الوالي ، فقبض على البابا وغرمه مائة ألف دينار ، 
و أمر بأن يوقفوه على جمر نار ، ولكن زوجة الوالي رأت حلماً وأخبرت به زوجها وطلبت 
منه أن لا يفعل سوء بالبابا  ..  فأخذ الوالي البابا إلى السجن ثم قلل الغرامة إلى عشرة آلاف 
دينار فدفعها المسيحيون وخرج البابا من السجن .  
+ كانت الكنيسة فى أيامه فى اضطراب شديد وضيق .  
+ اكتسب هذا البابا شهرة فى القداسة والفضيلة حتى لقد أعطاه الله نعمة شفاء المرض .  
عيد نياحته فى أول كيهك من كل عام 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*41- البابا أسحق 



الوطن الأصلي البرلس 
الأسم قبل البطريركية اسحق 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 8 طوبه 406 للشهداء - 3 يناير 690 للميلاد
تاريخ النياحة 9 هاتور 409 للشهداء - 5 نوفمبر 692 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنتان و 10 أشهر و يومان 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا وحدا و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون عبد الملك بن مروان ​ 
+ ولد هذا الأب فى البرلس من أبوين غنيين خائفين الله ، رزقا به بعد زمان طويل من زواجهما 
ولما قدماه إلى المعمودية رأى الأسقف الذى تولى عماده صليباً من نور على رأسه .  
+ لما كبر قليلا علماه أبواه الكتابة والآداب المسيحية والعلوم الكنسية وترهب فى برية 
القديس مقاريوس .  
+ وحدث أن طلب البابا فى ذلك الوقت راهباً ليكون كاتباً له كاتماً لسره فأثنى الحاضرون 
على اسحق فاستحضره وفرح به البابا ولكن لشغف اسحق بالوحدة عاد بعد حين إلىالبرية .  
+ اختاروه بطريركاً برؤيا سماوية ، وأخذ فى تجديد الكنائس .  
+ قاسى شدائد عديدة ثم تنيح بسلام .  
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته فى اليوم التاسع من شهر هاتور .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​ *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* 42- البابا سيمون الأول ​*


*الوطن الأصلي سورياني الجنس ​*
*الأسم قبل البطريركية سمعان ​*
*الدير المتخرج منه دير الزجاج ​*
*تاريخ التقدمة 23 كيهك 409 للشهداء - 19 ديسمبر للميلاد ​*
*تاريخ النياحة 24 أبيب 416 للشهداء - 18 يوليو 700 للميلاد ​*
*مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 7 سنوات و 7 أشهر ​*
*مدة خلو الكرسي 3 سنوات و 9 أشهر و 7 أيام ​*
*محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية ​*
*محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية ​*
*الملوك المعاصرون عبد الملك بن مروان ​*
*+ سريانى الجنس ، ترهب فى دير الزجاج وحفظ أكثر كتب الكنيسة ورسمه البابا أغاثو قساً .  ​*
*+ لما ذاعت فضائلة وعلمه انتخبوه بطريركاً فى 23 كيهك سنة 409 للشهداء ، فدعا ​*
*معلمه الروحى وأوكل إليه تدبير أمور البطريركية وتفرغ هو للصوم والصلاة والنسك ​*
*الشديد .  ​*
*+ أجرى الله على يديه آيات عظيمة لدرجة أنه شرب سماً على أنه دواء ( حيلة من بعض ​*
*الأشرار ) فلم يؤذه ذلك  .  ولكنهم وضعوا له السم مرة ثانية في ثمار التين وتناول منه فتألم ​*
*ولزم فراشه مدة أربعين يوماً  ..  ولما علم الملك عبد العزيز حضر إلى الإسكندرية وعرف ​*
*ذلك فأمر بحرق هؤلاء الأشرار وتشفع فيهم البابا بدموع غزيرة .  ​*
*+ وكان فى أيامه قوم يتخذون نساء أخريات علاوة على نسائهم فحرمهم حتى رجعوا ​*
*عن هذا الأثم وأقام على الكرسى المرقسى سبع سنوات وسبعة أشهر وتنيح بسلام .  ​*
*تعيد له الكنيسة بنياحته فى الرابع والعشرين من شهر أبيب .  ​*
*صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*

43- البابا الكسندروس الثاني 



الوطن الأصلي بناوبوصير بالمحلة الكبرى 
الأسم قبل البطريركية الكسندروس 
الدير المتخرج منه دير الزجاج 
تاريخ التقدمة 30 برموده 420 للشهداء - 25 أبريل 704 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 7 أمشير 445 للشهداء - أول فبراير 729 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 25 سنة و 9 أشهر و 7 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 23 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون عبد الملك بن مروان و الوليد بن عبد الملك و سليمان 
و عمرو بن عبد العزيز و يزيد بن عبد الملك و هشام 
+ ترهب بدير الزجاج غرب  الإسكندرية ،ونظراً لعلمه وتقواه أختير للبطريركية وقد نالته فى مدة  رئاسته شدائد كثيرة فلقد قبض الوالى عليه وظل يعذبه حتى افتداه المؤمنون  بثلاثة آلاف 
دينار ، فأهلك الله هذا الوالى سريعاً ، وبعده جاء وال آخر فقبض على البابا وطلب منه ثلاثة 
آلاف دينار فمضى البابا إلى صعيد مصر وجمعها وأعطاها للوالى  ..  وبعد ذلك بقليل قام وال 
آخر شرير كلف المسيحيين بأن يرسموا على أيديهم اسم الوحش بدلاً من علامة الصليب 
و تجاسر وطلب ذلك من البطريرك ، فأبى البابا وطلب مهله ثلاثة أيام وفيها حبس نفسه فى 
قلايته وسأل الرب يسوع أن لا يتخلى عنه فى هذه الشدة فمرض مرضاً بسيطاً ثم تنيح
بسلام بعد أن قضى فى الرئاسة 24 سنة و 9 أشهر .  
عيد نياحته فى السابع من شهر أمشير .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​ *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*
44- البابا قسما الأول 



الوطن الأصلي بناوبوصير بالمجلة الكبرى 
الأسم قبل البطريركية قزمان 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 30 برمهات 445 للشهداء - 26 مارس 729 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 30 بؤونه 446 للشهداء - 24 يونيو 730 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنة واحدة و 3 أشهر 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون هشام بن عبد الملك ​ 
+ ترهب فى دير أبى مقار ، ورسم بطريركياً رغماً عنه فى 30 برمهات سنة 445 ش .  
+ لم يبرح منذ توليه الكرسى عن السؤال كى ينيح الله نفسه سريعاً فأجاب الله طلبه بعد 
أن تولى الكرسى مدة سنة واحدة وثلاثة شهور .  
نياحته فى الثالث من شهر بؤونه .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* 45- البابا تاؤدورس​*


*الأسم قبل البطريركية تادرس ​*
*الدير المتخرج منه دير طمنبوره ( طنبوره ) بمريوط ​*
*تاريخ التقدمة أول أبيب 446 للشهداء - 25 يونيو 730 للميلاد ​*
*تاريخ النياحة 7 أمشير 458 للشهداء - أول فبراير 742 للميلاد ​*
*مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 11 سنة و 7 أشهر و 7 أيام ​*
*مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة و 7 أشهر و 7 أيام ​*
*محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية ​*
*محل الدفن المرقسية بالأسكندرية ​*
*الملوك المعاصرون هشام بن عبد الملك ​ *
* + كان راهباً فى دير طبنوره عند مريوط تحت ارشاد شيخ فاضل قديس .  ​*
*+ كان مجاهداً فى عبادته كاملاً فى اتضاعه ووداعته ومحبته .  ​*
*+ أختير للبطريركية فرعى شعب المسيح أحسن رعاية ، وكان مداوماً على القراءة ​*
*ووعظ شعبه فى أغلب الأيام خصوصا أيام الآحاد والأعياد .  ​*
*+ أكمل على الكرسى المرقسى اثنتى عشرة سنة وتنيح بسلام .  ​*
*عيد نياحته فى السابع من أمشير .  ​*
*بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  ​ *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*46- البابا خائيل الأول


الأسم قبل البطريركية خائيل 
الدير المتخرج منة أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 17 توت 460 
تاريخ النياحة 14 سبتمبر 743 للشهداء - 16 برمهات 483 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 12 مارس 767 للشهداء - 236 للميلاد 
مدة خلو الكرسي 15 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دير الزجاج ثم المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون هشام بن عبد الملك و الوليد بن يزيدي، و زيد بن الوليد 
و ابراهيم، و مروان، و عبدا لله أبو الفباس السفاح، 
و عبد الله أيو جعفر المنصور 


+ كان راهباً فاضلاً عالماً زاهداً فى دير القديس مقاريوس . 
+ ذهب الجميع ليحضروه من ديره لرسامته بطريركياً ، ولما وصلوا إلى الجيزة وجدوه قادما
مع بعض الرهبان لتأدية مهمة معينة فأمسكوه وقيدوه وساروا به إلى الإسكندرية ورسموه 
بطريركاً فى 17 توت سنة460 ش ، وفى يوم رسامته هطلت أمطار غزيرة مدة ثلاثة أيام
ففرح الناس بذلك ( إذ أن المطر كان قد امتنع عن الإسكندرية لمدة سنتين ) . 
+ نالت البابا شدائد واضطهادات كثيرة . 
+ لما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام بعد أن قضى على الكرسى المرقسى ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة ونصف . 
عيد نياحته فى السادس عشر من شهر برمهات . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*47- البابا مينا الأول


الوطن الأصلي سمنود 
الأسم قبل البطريركية مينا 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة أول برموده 483 للشهداء - 27 مارس 767 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 30 طوبه 492 للشهداء - 26 يناير 776 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 8 سنوات و 10 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي 11 شهرا و 16 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون عبد الله أبو جعفر المنصور، و محمد منصور المهدي 

+ كان تلميذاً وفياً للبابا خائيل فى بطريركيته بعد أن كان تلميذاً له أيضا فى دير أبى مقار . 
+ لحقته متاعب كثيرة بسبب راهب يدعى بطرس ، كانت تتملك عليه شهوة الأسقفية فلما 
رفض البابا مينا رسامته لعدم استحقاقه سافر إلى بلاد الشام حاملاً معه رسائل مزورة صادرة 
من البابا مينا إلى بطريرك أنطاكية يشرح فيها اضطهاد الكنيسة فى مصر .. واستطاع بطرس 
هذا أن يجمع أموالاً كثيرة من بطريرك أنطاكية و أساقفته .. وقصد بغداد وأخذ يتقرب 
من حاشية الخليفة بماله .. حتى تمكن من الوصول إلى الخليفة العباسى المنصور الذى أحبه ، 
إذ كان يشبه ابناً له قد توفي .. وطلب بطرس من الخليفة أن يجعله بطريركاً على مصر ،
فكتب الخليفة إلى والى مصر عبدالله بن عبد الرحمن بذلك .. فقام والى مصر واعتقل البابا
مينا .. وأرسل بطرس هذا إلى الأساقفة ليجتمع بهم وصعد إلى الهيكل ليصلى ، فعنفه 
الأساقفة و امسكوا قلنسوته ( و كان مكتوب عليها بالخط العربى " بطرس بطرك مصر" 
وإلى جانب اسمه اسم الخليفة المنصور ) و قالوا له "هل تستحق بيع مصر أن تتنجس بك ؟!" . 
فامتلأ غضباً وأمر رجال الخليفة أن يعتقلوا جميع الأساقفة .. ثم أخرج الوالى البابا والأساقفة
من الحبس ليطلب منهم أموال الكنائس ، فأخذ بطرس يهدد الوالى ، فانقلب الوالى على
بطرس ووضعه فى السجن وظل فية ثلاث سنوات حتى عزل من ولاية مصر وأرسل آخر 
مكانه فأخرج بطرس من السجن فأنكر بطرس الإيمان المسيحى واعتنق الاسلام . 
+ وبعد جهاد عظيم تنيح البابا مينا . 
عيد نياحته آخر طوبه . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*48- البابا يوحنا الرابع


الوطن الأصلي بناوبوصير بالمحلة الكبرى 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 17 طوبه 493 للشهداء - 12 يناير 777 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 16 طوبه 515 للشهداء - 11 يناير 799 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 22 سنة 
مدة خلو الكرسي 15 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالاسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون محمد منصور المهي، و موسى 
مهدي الهادي، و هارون الرشيد 
+ كان مداوماً على العبادة والنسك فى دير القديس مقاريوس ، فاختاره البابا السادس 
والأربعون ورسمه قساً . 
+ لما تنيح البابع السابع والأربعون ، اجتمع الأساقفة والكهنة والشعب يصلون القداسات 
لمدة ثلاث أيام ثم عملوا قرعة هيكلية فوقع الأختيار علي هذا الطوباوى من ضمن مجموعة
من الرهبان ثلاثة مرات متتالية ففرحوا به ورسموه بطريركاً . 
+ فأحسن الرعاية وأحب شعبه وكان كثير التعليم والوعظ ، كثير الرحمة على الفقراء 
والمحتاجين . 
+ ولما دنا وقت نياحته دعا كهنته قال لهم أنى ولدت فى 16 طوبه ، ورسمت بطريركاً 
فى 16 طوبه وسأنتقل من العالم فى 16 طوبه .. وأخبرهم بأن تلميذه مرقس سيخلفه 
فى الكرسى المرقسى ، ثم تنيح بسلام . 
عيد نياحته فى 16 طوبه من كل عام . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*49- البابا مرقس الثاني


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية مرقس 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 أمشير 515 للشهداء - 26 يناير 799 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 22 برموده 535 للشهداء - 17 ابريل 819 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 20 سنة و شهران و 21 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 12 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن بيعة نبروه ثم المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون هارون الرشيد، و الأمين، و المأمون 
+ كان من أهل الإسكندرية ، طاهراً عالماً فاضلاً ناسكاً فرسمه البابا يوحنا الرابع شماساً فقساً 
وسلم إليه البابا تدبير البطريركية . 
+ ولما تنيح البابا يوحنا الرابع اجمع الأساقفة على اختياره بطريركاً فهرب إلى البرية فلحقوا به 
وأحضروه ورسموه فى 2 أمشير سنة 515 ش ، فاهتم بعمارة الكنائس وأبرأ مرضى كثيرين 
وأخرج شياطين كثيرة . 
+ ولما أراد الرب نياحته مرض قليلاً فقام بخدمة القداس الإلهى وتناول الأسرار الإلهية 
ثم ودع الذين كانوا عنده . وتنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام على الكرسى المرقسى عشرين سنة 
وشهرين وواحد وعشرين يوماً . 
عيد نياحته فى الثانى والعشرين من شهر برموده . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*50- البابا يعقوب


الوطن الأصلي نبروه 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ياكوبوس 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 4 بشنس 535 للشهداء - 29 أبريل 819 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 14 أمشير 546 للشهداء - 8 فبراير 830 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و 9 أشهر و 9 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 7 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن تيدأ 
الملوك المعاصرون المأمون 
+ كان راهباً فاضلاً فى دير القديس مقاريوس ، ونظراً لقداسته وتقواه أجمع الكل على انتخابه 
بطريركاً بعد نياحة البابا التاسع والأربعين . 
+ وبعد أن جلس على الكرسى المرقسى جدد الكنائس وعمر الأديرة وقد وهبه الله عمل 
الآيات حتى أنه أقام طفلاً من الموت وذلك بأن رشم الصليب على جبهة الطفل وصدره 
وقلبه وصلى بحرارة ثم نفخ فى وجه الطفل فقام من الموت . 
+ لما أكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام بعد أن قضى فى الرئاسة عشر سنين وتسعة أشهر وثمانية 
وعشرين يوماً . 
عيد نياحته فى اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر أمشير . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*51- الأنبا سيمون الثانى 


كان تلميذ للبابا مرقس وكان من اصل شريف وكان اسمه قبل البطريركية سمعان وكان ايضا تلميذ للبابا يعقوب ومواطنه الاسكندرية 0 وقد كان مصاب بمرض النقرش ورسم بطريركا فى 21 أمشير سنة 546 الموافق 15 فبراير سنة 830 م وتخرج من دير ابو مقار ودير الزجاج وكان لقبة المعروف به سيمون السريانى ولم يدم على الكرسى طويلا اذ بلغت مدة اقامته على الكرسى البطريركى 7 اشهر و15 يوما وكان مركز رياسته المرقسية بلاسكندرية وتنيح بسلام فى 3 بابه سنة 547 ش و30 سبتمبر سنة 830 م وقد عاصر من الحكام المأمون ومحمد المعتصم .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*52- الأنبا يوساب


بعد نياحة الأنبا سيمون الثانى اجتمع الأساقفة وأعيان الطائفة ليقيمون عوضه فاختلفت كلمتهم حيث أهل الاسكندرية أرادوا رسامة رجلا علمانيا متزوجا كان غنيا ويدعى اسحق ومن مؤديه الأنبا زكريا أسقف أوسيم والأنبا تادروس أسقف مصر وكان فى هذا الوقت أساقفة قديسون يغادرون على بيعة الله منهم أنبا ميخائيل أسقف بلبيس وأنبا ميخائيل أسقف صا وأنبا يوحنا أسقف بنا وعرفوا ما نوى عليه أهل الاسكندرية وتواجهوا الى الاسكندرية ووبخوا الذين فكروا فى انتخاب رجل متزوج مخالفة للشريعة 0 وكان هناك قس فاضل يدعى يوساب كان مقيما بدير أبو مقار وقالوا اذا كان الرب يختاره نجد باب قلايته مفتوحا ولما وصلوا اليه وجدوه قائما يغلق باب قلايته خلف تلاميذه فقافوا له انك تدعى للبطريركية فبكى بكاء مرا وامتنع فآخذوه عنوة فى 21 هاتور سنة 548 ش الموافق 18 / 11 /831 م وقبل رسامته عارض الوالى عبد الله ابن يزيد فى اختياره لان اسحق المذكور وعده بآلف دينار اذا جلس على الكرسى وطلب الوالى من اهل الاسكندرية فى حاله الموافقة لهم على رسامة القس يوساب يدفعون له ما وعده به اسحق من المال وافهموه انهم ليسوا تحت سلطانه بل تحت سلطان والى مصر وعرفوه بأنهم سينطلقوا لوالى مصر ويطلبون منه ترخيصا برسامته فى عهد خلافة المأمون وخلافة المعتصم 0 وكان يوسف أو يوساب ابن لوالدين فاضلين بمدينة منوف وكان بعد موتهما له ثروة كبيرة وقد تبناه احد الارخنة اسمه تادرس من نيقيوس وكان يختبره له ولدا ومكث عنده مدة حتى انه أراد المعيشة الرهبانية ولما اخبر الارخن بميله أرسله بكتاب الى البابا شارحا له قصة هذا الشاب واصله الطيب ولما قابله البابا فرح به جدا وأرسله الى شماسه ليعلمه وكان فى ذاك الوقت البابا مرقس وقد تعلم الكثير وطلب من الالا ان يرسله للبرية لأنه مشتاق الى الحياة النسكية والوحدة فأرسله لدير أبو مقار وتسلمه القمص يؤنس هناك وكان مطيعا مصليا صائما باستمرار وكل حياته عباده ونسك الى ان اختاره الله وجلس على الكرسى البطريركى 0 وكان فى أيامه ان اشتكى أهل مصر أسقفهما وطالبوا برحمه ، وكان هذا سببا فى حزن البابا وزيادة أعباءه 0 فصلى الى الرب ان يثبت شعبه وكهنته ودعا جميع الأساقفة من كل مكان وأعلمهم بكل ما جرى فرأى الأساقفة انه حفاظا على الكنيسة ان يرفع الأسقفين من كراسيهم ، وكان حزن البابا شديد على كل ما جرى 0 كما حدث ان اهل اليشمور خرجوا على الحكومة كطالبين بالعصيان وجاء الخليفة ليجعله واسطة بينهم مع بطريرك انطاكية بسبب ذلك – وقد أمرا الوالى بان يكون البابا يوساب هو الرئيس الروحى لجميع كنائس مصر 0 ولكن الشيطان جعل الأسقفين المقطوعين يدسان له عند الوالى ويوشيان عليه انه هو السبب فى ثورة اهل اليشمون عليه – واخبروه انه مجتمع فى الكنيسة مع شعب غفير 0 وكان احد الأسقفين سكران فى هذا الوقت مما جعله يرسل أخاه الى البيعة ليحضر البطريرك ليقتله ولكن الرب أنقذه واظهر تهور الأسقفين مما جعل الوالى ينوى قتلهما ولكن البابا توسط لديه من اجلها 0 ولم يتركه أيضا الخلقدونيون فوشوا به وتسببوا فى سلب رخام الكنئس وخاصة كنيسة مارمينا بكنج مريوط التى كانت تمتاز بالرخام الملون وهكذا كان الشيطان يعمل ويحارب كل خير يسود السدة المرقسية ويبدد صفاء الجو باستمرار وكانت التجارب مستمرة عليه لا تنتهى واحدة منها حتى تظهر الأخرى 0 وكان مقر رياسته المرقسية بالاسكندرية وتنيح بسلام فى 23 بابه سنة 566 ش الموافق 20 أكتوبر سنة 849 م حتى أقام على الكرسى البطريركى 17 سنة و11 شهرا ويومان 0 ودفن فى المرقسية بالاسكندرية وقد عاصر المأمون والمعتصم والوائق والمتوكل من الدولة العباسي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*53- الأنبا خائيل الثانى 


بعد نياحة الأنبا يوساب أقرت جميع أصوات الكهنة والشعب وأبناء الآمة على اختيار الأب خائيل من دير أنبا يحنس خلفا له اذا اشتهر بالورع والتقوى وكان اسمه قبل البطريركية خائيل ورسم بطريركا فى 24 هاتور سنة 566 ش الموافق 20 نوفمبر سنة 849 م وقد تعرض له الولاة الظالمون طالبون منه مبالغ كثيرة رشوة لكى لا يمنعوه من الجلوس على الكرسى مما اضطره لبيع ذخائر الكنيسة ليوفى المطلوب ولم يمكث على السدة المرقسية سوى سنة و4 اشهر و28 يوما وكان محل اقامة البطريرك المرقسية بالاسكندرية 0 وقد عانى الأقباط فى عصره كثير من الاضطهاد حتى تنيح بسلام فى 22 برمودة سنة 567 ش الموافق 17 أبريل سنة 851 م وكان معاصر للمتوكل العباسى .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*54- الأنبا قزمان الثانى 


بعد نياحة الأنبا خائيل الثانى اجتمع مجمع الكهنة والاعيان وانتخبوا بالاجتماع لكرسى البطريركية الأب قزمان الذى كان من سنمود وترهب فى دير أبو مقار 0 

وتمت رسامته فى 14 أبريل سنة 567 ش الموافق 8 يوليه سنة 851 م ، وقد جرت فى أيامه اضطهادات شديدة وصدرت قوانين قاسية ضد المسيحيين وفى أيامه بدأت الحرب المعروف بحرب الأيقونات وأمر قيصر روما بمحو جميع الصور من الكنائس ، وبقى على الكرسى السدة المرقسية 7 سنوات و4 اشهر و9 أيام وتنيح بسلام فى 21 هاتور سنة 575 ش الموافق 17 نوفمبر سنة 858 م وكان مقر أقامته ومدة رياسته المرقسية ثم دميره ودنوشر ، ودفن ببيعة القديس بطلماوس بدنوشر وعاصر المتوكل العباسى .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*55- الأنبا شنودة الأول


بعد نياحة الأنبا قزمان حدث اختلاف بين الأساقفة عن من يخلفه واتفقوا على تقديم الأب شنودة الذى من البتانون قرية الثلاثين ربوه وتخرج من دير أبو مقار وقد كان هذا البابا عالما تقبا ورسم بطريركا فى 13 طوبة سنة 575 ش الموافق 8 يناير سنة 859 م 0
وعقب استلامه عصا الرعاية جاهد لملا شاة البدع والهرطقات التى كانت تحدث بين المؤمنين ، وكان أهالى قرية مريوط متمسكين ببدعتى ابوليناريوس واوطاخى 0 
وارشدهم للاعتقاد الصحيح واتجه للوجه القبلى فوجد ان نصارى البلينا قد خرخوا على أسقفهما واعتنقوا بدعتى سابيليوس وفوتيوس الذين كانا يعتقدان بآلام لاهوت السيد المسيح وقت الصلب واقنعهم حتى عادوا الى الصواب 0 
وفى عهد الخليفة المنتصر تولى مصر يزيد بن عبد الله وكان هذا الوالى قاسيا فأمر البابا شنودة ان يدفع له خمسة آلاف دينار وان يدفع هذا المبلغ سنويا 0 
فهربا البابا الى أحد الأديرة البعيدة وصار الوالى ينهب الكنائس ويسلب الكهنة وسمع البطريرك بعذاب الكهنة والشعب فسلم نفسه للوالى وطلب منه أن يدفع سبعة آلاف دينار منها أربعة آلاف خراج الكنائس مدة سنتين وثلاثة آلاف خرج للرهبان سنة واحدة 0 
وصار الأساقفة والقسوس يجمعون المبلغ 0 فجمعوا أربعة آلاف دينار قدمها البطريرك للوالى وتعهد بدفع مثلها كل عام 0 فعفا عنه الوالى وأطلقة 0 ثم استولى على كرسى الخلافة المعتز بالله فأنتخب البطريرك رجلين من كبار الأقباط الارخن ساويرس والارخن أبراهيم وأرسلهما للخليفة ليبلغاه ظلم حكام مصر واحسن الخليفة استقبالهما وآمر بإرجاع ما سلب من الأقباط وأرسل البابا صورة من القرار لكل أسقف 0 
وانتهر البابا عهد الراحة فوصل المياه للاسكندرية فى قناة بنى لها صهريجا مرتفعا فى المدينة ومد منه المواسير والمجارى الى المنازل والمساكن وسقيت الأراضى وحدثت معجزة هى عدم أمطار السماء وشكى الشعب للبابا قلة المطر فصلى البابا وعقب تقديم الاسرار الالهية أمطرت السماء بغزارة وشكروا جميعا الرب 0 ولما ملك احمد ابن طولون مصر كره البطريرك لتوهمه بانه فى امكانه ان يقاومه وقد راهب على بث الفتنة بين الوالى والبطريرك ولكن البطريرك اثنيت براءته وغرم الراهب غرامة كبيرة 0 
وقد اعتاد الأنبا شنودة ان يذهب لدير أبو مقار يوم الخميس الكبير ولما هاجم العرب الدير لينهبوا الرهبان والشعب الزائر خاف الجميع ورفعوا أصواتهم بالبكاء والنحيب وتقدم البابا شنودة الشجاع وتقدم الى الأشرار وطلب منهم ان يأتوا اليه ليقتلوه فلما أبصروه وقورا شجاعا رجعوا الى الوراء فأمر البابا شنودة الأول بان يبنى فى كل دير حصنا للحماية واستمر البابا مجاهدا وأقام على الكرسى البطريركى مدة 21 سنة و3 اشهر و11 يوما وعاش مدة رياسته فى المرقسية والمحلة الكبرى وهو أخر من سكن الاسكندرية من الباباوات وتنيح بسلام فى 24 برمودة سنة 596 ش الموافق 19 أبريل سنة 880 م ودفن بالمرقسية وعاصر من الحكام التوكل والنتصر والمستعين واحمد بن طولون فى خلافة المعتز والمهدى والمعتمد .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*56- الأنبا خائيل الثالث


أجمعت آراء جميع أنباء الطائفة والأساقفة بعد نياحة الأنبا شنودة على اختيار الأب خائيل خلف له حيث تمت رسامته فى 30 برمودة سنة 596 ش الموافق 25 أبريل سنة 880 م ورسم فى عهد خلافة امعتمد بن المتوكل ولم يتعرض لرسامته احمد بن طولون لانشغاله مع ابنه فى الحرب لان الحكام كانوا يتعرضون للشعب فى رسامة بطريرك لسلب أموالهم وعقب رسامة البابا خائيل قام بتعمير الكنائس وشيد ما أزيل منها 0 
ودعاه مسيحى دنوشر من أعمال سخا هو وأساقفته لتدشين كنيسة بنيت عندهم باسم ماربطلومايس الشهيد فذهب اليهم البطريرك وأساقفته زكثير من ابنا شعبه وذهبوا لهذه الكنيسة ولم يجدوا أسقفها موجوده فظلبوا منتظرين الى حين ولما تأخر الأسقف قام البابا برفع البخور ومعه اساقفته ثم قدم البابا القرابين دون انتظار الأسقف وبعد تقديم الحمل حان تلاوة صلاة الشكر دخل اسقف سخا الكنيسة وكله غيظا لتعدى البطريرك على حقوقه ورفع القرابين فى ابريشيتة دن أذنه 0 وذهب الأسقف الى المذبح وامسك القربانه وطرحها على الأرض وخرج غاضبا ولم تكن القربانه قد تقدست فاستبدلها البطريرك بأخرى وتمم القداس وصرف الشعب بعد اعطائهم 
البركة 0 
وفى اليوم الثانى عقد البطريرك مجمعا من الأساقفة الذين شاهدوا الواقعة واجمعت الآراء على قطع الأسقف ورسامة أخر بدله فاغتاظ الأسقف فتوجه الى احمد بن طولون الذى كان سيقوم للحرب الذى يحتاج لأموال للصرف على الجيش ووشى بالبطريرك وبان عنده ثروة طائله فاستدعى احمد بن طولون البابا وطلب منه أموالا فأفاد البابا بأن الأوانى الذهبية الفضية التى بكنائس القطر المصرى وكذلك كل معدن يمكن تحويله لنقود فرفض البابا طلبه وعرفه ان هذه الأوانى ملكا لله 0 فألقاه هو وشماسة المنذر فى السجن سنة كاملة 0 وكان ابن طالون له كاتبان مسيحيان يوحنا وموسى فانحدرا مع وزير الوالى الماروينى وكذا اتحد معهم كاتبا الوزير المسيحيان يوحنا ومقارنيه 0 
واتفقوا مع الوالى على اطلاق سراح البابا نظير مبلغا قدره عشرين آلف دينار ، وخاف البابا على شعبه وكتب صكا يدفع نصفه والنصف الآخر بعد أربعة شهور ليتسنى للبطريرك جمعه من الشعب وحان ميعاد دفع القسط الأول فدفع الكتاب آلفى دينار ودفع الوزير آلف دينار ، واقترض البطريرك من التجار الأقباط سبعة آلاف دينار ، وصارت جمله المقترض عشرة آلاف دينار سددها البابا للوالى وصار البابا يجتهد فى جمع الأموال لتسدسد ما اقترضه للقسط الأول وكذا العمل على جمع القسط الثانى 0 
واجتهد البابا الشعب فى جمع هذه الأموال خشية على حياه يوحنا الكاتب وولده اللذان ضمناه البابا عند الوالى واضطر البابا لرسم عشرة أساقفة للابرشيات الخالية مقابل دفع كل وأحد منهم مبلغا ، وقد تم هذا والبابا متألم 0 
وقد ساوم اليهود البطريرك على كنيسة الأقباط التى خربت وتهدمت ، فاضطر الوالى لبيعها لهم ولا زال يملكها اليهود حتى يومنا هذا وباع لهم أيضا أرضا بالبستين لدفن موتاهم بها ، وجمع المال أيضا بوضع مقاعد للكنائس للأغنياء بالإيجار بل واشار الى نظار الكنائس ببيع النقوش والزخارف الموجوده بالكنائس وقاومه الاكليروس والشعب ولكنهم عذروه للضيقة التى مرت بها الكنيسة وزادت حيرة البابا عندما وجد ان جميع ما يتحصل عليه اقل من المطلوب فذهب الى تانيس وفى طريقة ظهر له راهب بثياب باليه لتلاميذ البطريرك وقال لهم قولوا لمعلمكم ان الرب يمزق عنه صك الغرامة بعد أربعين يوما واختفى عنهم واخبروا البطريرك بما رأوه 0 
ولم تمضى الأربعين يوما حتى مات ابن طولون وخلفه ابنه خماراويه فأطلق البطريرك مكرما بعد ان مزق صك الغرامة ، واستمر البابا خائيل الثالث أو ميخائيل الثانى على الكرسى البطريركى 27 سنة وشهر و9 أيام وتنيح بسلام فى 20 برمهات سنة 623 ش الموافق 16 مارس سنة 907 م ودفن بدير أبو مقار وعاصر من الحكام ابن طولون وخماراوية وحبيش وهارون وشيبان والقنفى .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*57 - الأنبا غبريال الأول


بعد نياحة الأنبا خائيل الثالث دبت منازعات بين المسيحيين أغلقت بسببها بعض الكنائس وتوقفت الخدمة فى بعضها وتوسط الأنبا باخوم اسقف طخا
للوالى الذى كان يحبه وسمح الوالى لاقامة بطربرك للكنيسة القبطية وأعطاه تصريحا بذلك واختار الشعب والكهنة الأب غبريال الراهب من دير أبو مقار وكان اسمه قبل الرسامة غبريال ةتمت رسامته فى 21 بشنس سنة 625 ش الموافق 16 مايو سنة 909 م وكانت مسقط رأسه بلدة آلميه قرب شبين الكوم وكان تقيا وصار على خطة البابا خائيل بفرض ضريبة على كل أسقف جديد يرسم لكى يدفع الرسوم المطلوبة لكنائس الاسكندرية التى تعهد بها سابقه الأنبا خائيل 0 ولقد تألم هذا البابا من الحروب الداخلية وقد حرك فية عدو الخير الميول الباطلة فذهب الى رهبان برية شيهيت اللائى نصحنه بان انجح دواء وافضل رادع لمقاومة الأفكار الرديه واذلال الميول الباطله واقماع الأهواء البهيمية هى ملازمة فضيلتى النسك وصرامة العيش فسمع النصيحة وواظب على التقشف والزهد ثلاث سنوات وجعل نفسه يمارس اقل الأعمال حتى انه باتضاعة كان يمر على قلالى الرهبان وينظفها فنظر الرب اليه وخلصه من التجربة وقضى على الكرسى البطريركى 10 سنوات و9 اشهر وكان محل اقامته وادى هبيب وتنيح بسلام فى 21 امكشير سنة 636 ش الموافق 15 فبراير سنة 920 م ودفن بدير أبو مقار*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*58-الأنبا قزمان الثالث ( قسما )


عقب نياحة البطريرك الأنبا غبريال الأول انتخب الأنبا قزمان الثالث حيث كان اسمه قزمان قبل رسامته ورسم بطريركا فى برمهات 636 ش الموافق 28 فبراير سنة 920 م 0 وكانت هناك خلافات بين الكنيسة القبطية وابنتها الكنيسة الحبسية وعند جلوس الأنبا قسما على الكرسى المرقسى ارسل ملك الحبشة رسلا للبابا يطلب منه تعين مطران قبطى لكنيستهم لكى يجعله وصيا على ولدية الصغيرين ورسم البابا الأنبا بطرس مطرانا لهم وسام معهم بالحبشة وقوبل بالترحاب 0 
وعندما حضر الملك طلب المطران وكلفه ان يتولى الوصاية على ولدية وعند بلوغ الرشد يعين الكفء منهما للحكم دون التقيد بالسن وبعد مدة اختار المطران الابن الأصغر وتوجه ملكا لانه رآه ذو عقل راجح ورأى واسد رأيا فاستاء الابن الأكبر ولكنه لم يظهر معارضته 0 وذهب من مصر راهبان هما بقطر ومينا ووصل الأنبا بطرس للحبشة وطلب منه دراهم المتسولين فآبى ان يعطيهما واذرى بهما فدبرا مكيدة للأنبا بطرس وزروا ختما باسم الأنبا قسما وكتبا رسالة الى كبار مملكة الحبشة مؤداها ان المدعو بطرس مطرانا غير شرعى وأحق ولذلك يطالب بنفى كل من المطران الأنبا بطرس والابن الأصغر ويرسم مكان المطران الراهب مينا ويقيم الابن الأكبر ملكا مكان الأصغر وذهب الراهب مينا وسلمه الخطاب المزور فأطاع أربابا دولة الحبشة ما جاء بخطاب البابا قزمان وقاموا بنفى الأنبا بطرس وحل محله مينا وتوج الابن الأكبر ملكا وصار الراهب بقطر وكيلا للمطران الجديد ، ولكن حدث خلاف بين مينا وبقطر ، اذ قد طرد المطران المزيف مينا خدم المطرانية ونهب كل ما فيها من النقود والاشياء 00 الثمنية ونقلها الى مصر ووصل الخبر للبابا الأنبا قزمان الثالث فأرسل البابا رسلا للحبشة بخطاب يحرم فيه مينا ويأمر بإعادة المطران الأنبا بطرس فقام ملك الحبشة المغتصب على مينا وقتله وارسال يستدعى المطران الأنبا بطرس فوجده قد مات من شدة أنواع العذابات التى عذب بها فى منفاه وكان للأنبا بطرس تلميذا فآخذه الملك واقامه عنده مطرانا ولم يرسله للبابا لرسامته خوفا من ان يوصيه بنزع الملك عنه واعطانه لأخيه 0 
ولما سمع البابا بهذا الخبر سخط على الحبشة ولم يشاء يرسم لهم مطرانا وصار على نهجه أربعة بطاركة بعده ، واستمرت الحبشة مدة طويلة لم يرسم لهم مطرانا من الكنيسة القبطية وتنيح البابا قسما الثالث فى 3 برمهات سنة 648 ش الموافق 27 فبراير شنة 932 م 0 
بعد ان قضى على كرسى البطريركى 12 سنة وقد عاصر من الحكام المقتدر .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*59- الأنبا مقار


اختير للبطريركية بعد البابا قزمان الأب مكاريوس من قرية شبرا قبالة وكان وحيدا لامه العجوز ولكنه ترهب من صغره فى دير آبى مقار ولما صار بطريركا وقت رسامته فى برمودة سنة 649 ش و933 فى عهد خلافة القاهر بن المنتصر انطلق الى دير آبى مقار كعادة أسلافه وعند عودته منه تلقى دعوته من اهل بلدته يرجونه فيها زيارتهم ولم يكن له فى بلدته قريب سوى ولدته العجوز وكان يحبه محبه زائدة لأنها احسنت تهذيبه وتربيته وكانت على لذلك على قيد الحياة فقرر زيارتها ليسر قلبها بوظيفته السامية وسار الى البلدة مع حاشيته ولما اقترب منها اسرع واحد الى والدته فوجدها فبشرها بحضور ولدها بموكب عظيم فلم تهتم بالبشرى ولم تلتفت لكلامه بل لبثت تشتغل بالدموع تجرى على خديها فاندهش ذلك الشخص من أمرها ورجع من ندها بخجل عظيم اما البطريرك فاستقر فى البلدة حينما ينتهى الاحتفال بقدومه وبعد ذلك اسر بمنت معه نحو امه فلما وصل اليها رآها وهى تغزل ولم تتحرك من مكنها فقط رفعت نظرها اليه مره واحدة وعادت الى ملها وقد ارسلت من بينهما دمعتين حارتين دون ان تنطق بكلمة فتقدم اليها بالسلام فردت عليه واستمرت فى شغلها فظن انها لم تعرفه وتجهل مركزه السامى الذى وصل اليه فقال لها " اعلمى يا أماه أننى ولدك مقار الذى ارتقى الى اشرف رتبه فى الكنيسة وقد صرت بطريركا فايتهجى وسرى بما أحرز ابنك من المقام الرفيع " 

فرفعت عينها اليه والدموع تتساقط منها بغزارة وقالت له وهى تجهش فى البكاء : كنت أتمنى ان أرى نعشك محمولا على الأعناق وخلفك النسوة يبكين حزنا من ان أراك متقلدا هذه الوظيفة الخطيرة يحيط بك الأساقفة والقسوس ذلك لان لما كنت علمانيا كنت مسئولا عن خطاياك الشخصية فقط ولكنك لما صرت بطريركا فسوف تسأل عن خطايا كل الشعب وزلاتهم فتيقن انك فى خطر عظيم هيهات ان تنجو منه بسهوله لانه من الملوم ان المجد العالمى يحجب عن الانسان نور الحق فمن أين يا ولدى تقدر ان تكون بصيرا وقد وضع مجد الرئاسة على عينك فها قد انذ بك بما أنت فيه من الخطر فكن محترسا واذكر والدتك التى تعبت فى تربيتك " 

قالت هذا واستمرت فى الغزل كما كانت فلما سمع البطريرك خرج من عندما وظلا كنيبا حزينا واستمرت هذه الكلمات تظن فى آذنية طوال حياته وكانت سببا فى استقالته وحرص على اتمام واجباته بكل امانه مدة العشرين سنة التى قضاها حتى تنيح فى 24 بؤونة سنة 669 ش 953 م​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*60-الأنبا ثاوفانيوس


وبعد نياحة البابا مقار انتخب خلفا له ثافانيوس من الاسكندرية فى شهر مسرى سنة 669 ش و 953 م فى عهد الانجور بن الاخشيد وكان هرما وفى أوائل أيام بطريركية شعرت الكنيسة بعسر مالى عظيم وخلت مخازن البطريركية من الأموال بسبب الضريبة التى كانت معينه لكنائس الاسكندرية كما ذكر سابقا فضلا عن النهب المتواصل الذى كانت واقعا على الأقباط من الحكام والولاة وقد رأى البطريرك ان الشعب ضجر من هذه الغرامات الباهظة فطلب من كنيسة الاسكندرية التنازل عن هذه الغرامة او تخفيفها قليلا ولكن كنيسة الاسكندرية لم تتنازل عن هذه الغرامة واصرت على المطالبة بحقها 0
وكان البطريرك ثافانيوس حاد الطبع سريع الغضب كثير الحمق غير قادر على كبح جماح غيظه وقيل ان ذلك كان بسبب روح نجس تسلط عليه وقال بعضهم انه نشا عن مرض عصبى كالصرع او خلافة كان يفاغجنه فيغير اطواره فلما رأى تصميم أقباط الاسكندرية على المطالبة بالغرامة اخذ يشتمهم وبوبخهم بما خرج به من دائرة التعقل حتى استاء منه الكهنة واظهروا غيظهم منه بكلمات قاسية وجهودها اليه فازداد هيجانه وصياحه وغيظه فحمله بعضهم الى مركب الى بابيلون لظنهم انه يهدا اذا استنشق نسيم النيل ولكنه اذا لم يكف عن هياجه تقدم اليه احد الأساقفة بالصلاة لتوهمه ان فيه روح نجسا فتشنجت أعابه ووثب عليه وهنا اختلف فى سبب موته فقبل انه لما يقو الساقفة على تهدئيته ظلاوا به الى ان اخرجوه فى البحر وجعلوا على ةحهه مخده وردوا علسها الى ان مات ورموه فى البحر ويقول واضع سير البطاكة انه مات مسموما وقتل مختنقا والله واعلم وكانت وفاته فى 4 برمهات سنة 674 ش ، 956 م ومدة رئاسته ثلاث سنوات*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*61 . البابا مينا الثاني


الوطن الأصلي صندلا مركز كفر الشيخ 
الأسم قبل البطريركية مينا 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 11 كيهك 673 للشهداء - 7 ديسمبر 956 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 16 هاتور 691 للشهداء - 13 نوفمبر 974 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 17 سنة و 11 شهرا و 6 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 20 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الريف ثم تيدا بمحلة دانيال 
محل الدفن محلة دانيال غربية 
الملوك المعاصرون أبو القاسم و أبو الحسن و كافور أبو المسك و أبو الفوارس و المعز الفاطمي 


+ قبل رهبنته أرغم على الزواج بغير إرادته وكان طائعاً لوالديه ، وظلا فى عفة الثلاثة أيام التالية للزواج وكان ينصح زوجته ببطلان العالم .. ولما قبلت كلامه اتفقا على أن تجلس هى فى البيت وينطلق هو إلى برية شيهيت على أن تحفظ هذا السر . 
+ وبنياحة البابا ثاؤفانيوس ، رسموه بطريركاً خلفاً له فى 11 كيهك 673 ش ، لكن أمر زواجه الشكلى السابق عرف فاستدعى زوجته وعرفتهم السر فمجده الله . 
+ تنيح فى 16 هاتور سنة 691 ش بعد أن أمضى على الكرسى نحو ثمانية عشر عاماً . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

62 . البابا ابرآم ابن زرعة


الوطن الأصلي سرياني و هو أحد إثنين من بطاركة الكرسى المرقسى من غير المصريين . 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ابراهيم 
الدير المتخرج منه علماني 
تاريخ التقدمة 7 طوبه 691 للشهداء - 3 يناير 975 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 6 كيهك 695 للشهداء - 3 ديسمبر 978 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 3 سنوات و 11 شهرا 
مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 25 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر 
محل الدفن المعلقة بمصر 
الملوك المعاصرون المعز و العزيز الفاطمي 



+ كان هذا الأب من نصارى المشرق وهو ابن زرعة السريانى وكان تاجراً ثرياً 
وتردد على مصر مراراً ، وأخيراً أقام فيها . 
+ كان يتحلى بفضائل كثيرة فشاع ذكره الطيب وعندما خلا الكرسى البطريركى أجمع الكل على اختياره بطريركاً ، فوزع كل ماله على الفقراء والمساكين . 
+ من مآثره أنه : 
منع وحرم كل من يأخذ رشوة من أحد لينال درجة بالكنيسة 
حرم على الشعب اتخاذ السرارى وشدد فى ذلك كثيراً 
+ وفى زمانه تمت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم . 
نعيد بنياحته فى السادس من شهر كيهك . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*63 . البابا فيلوثاوس


الأسم قبل البطريركية فيلوثاوس 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 برموده 695 للشهداء - 28 مارس 979 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 12 هاتور 720 للشهداء - 8 نوفمبر 1003 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 24 سنة و 7 أشهر و 10 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهران و 8 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة محلة دانيال و دمرو 
محل الدفن دمرو ( سخا ) 
الملوك المعاصرون العزيز الفاطمي و الحاكم بأمر الله 


+ اختير من بين رهبان دير أبى مقار . 
+ جلس على الكرسى المرقسى أكثر من أربع وعشرين سنة ونصف . 
+ انتهى نهاية سيئة وذلك لأنه لم يكن يحيا الحياة النسكية التى تليق بطقسه كراهب وبطريرك .. فقد دخل إلى كنيسة مارمرقس بالإسكندرية ومعه جماعة من الأساقفة ودخل الهيكل ليقدس الأسرار فلما رفع القربان سكت ولم يقدر أن ينطق بكلمة فجلس وأكمل القداس الأنبا مرقس أسقف البهنسا وحملوا البطريرك إلى بيت أحد الأقباط وظل صامتاً تسع ساعات من النهار .. ثم سأله المقربون عما حدث له ، فقال : 
قبل أن أرشم القربان انشقت شرقية الهيكل وخرجت يد صلبت على القربان .. 
وظل مريضاً إلى أن مات . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*64 . البابا زخارياس


الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية زخارياس 
تاريخ التقدمة 20 طوبه 720 للشهداء - 16 يناير 1004 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة طوبه 748 للشهداء - 4 يناير 1032 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 27 سنة و 11 شهرا و 12 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهران و 15 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة أبو سيفين ووادي النطرون و دير شهران و دمرو 
محل الدفن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالدرج 
الملوك المعاصرون الحاكم و الظاثر 

+ كان من أهل الإسكندرية ، رسم قساً بها وكان طاهر السيرة وديع الخلق . 
+ أجمع الكل على علمه وأدبه وتقواه فاتفق رأيهم على تقدمته بطريركاً . 
+ قاسى شدائد كثيرة ، ولقد ألقاه الحاكم بأمر الله للسباع فلم تؤذه فحاول مرة أخرى فلم تؤذه فاعتقله ثلاثة أشهر توعده فيها بالقتل والطرح فى النار إن لم يترك دينه فلم يخف البابا .. أخيراً أطلق سراحه بوساطة أحد الأمراء .. فذهب البابا إلى وادى هبيب وأقام هناك تسع سنين ، لحق الشعب فى أثنائها أحزان كثيرة وهدمت كنائس عديدة . 
+ وتحنن السيد المسيح فأزال هذه الشدة عن كنيسته وحول الحاكم عن ظلمه فأمر بعمارة الكنائس التى هدمت .. بعد ذلك أقام البابا اثنى عشر عاماً .. ثم تنيح بسلام . 
نعيد بنياحته فى الثالث عشر من شهر هاتور . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*65 . البابا شنودة الثاني


الوطن الأصلي بلبانه عدى مركز منيا القمح 
الأسم قبل البطريركية شنوده 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 23 برمهات 748 للشهداء - 19 مارس 1032 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 2 هاتور 763 للشهداء - 29 أكتوبر 1046 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 14 سنة و 7 أشهر و 11 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 12 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دمرو و المختاره بالروضة 
محل الدفن كنيسة دمرو 
الملوك المعاصرون الظاهر و المستنصر 


+ لما خلا الكرسى المرقسى ، تردد الأساقفة فى اختيار من يصلح وأخيراً استقروا على الراهب شنوده المقارى ورقوه إلى رتبة القمصية ثم ساروا به إلى الإسكندرية لرسامته . 
+ كان حاد الطباع يسىء معاملة الناس . 
+ ذكر عنه تاريخ البطاركة أنه أحب المال وجمع منه الكثير ووهبه لأهله وكان محباً لمجد هذا العالم .. ولم يكن يرسم أسقفاً إلا بعد أخذ مبلغ من المال من المتقدم للأسقفية . 
+ وفى آخر أيامه أصيب بصداعاً شديداً مع سعال ، وكان يحس وكأن ناراً تشتعل فى رأسه كما لحقه وجع فى أذنه ، وظل مريضاً لمدة ثلاث سنين إلى أن افتقده الرب وتنيح وكان ذلك فى 29 أكتوبر 1046 م . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*66 . البابا خرستوذولس


الوطن الأصلي بوره بحيرة المنزله 
الأسم قبل البطريركية خرستوذولس 
الدير المتخرج منه البراموس 
تاريخ التقدمة 15 كيهك 763 للشهداء - 11 ديسمبر 1046 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 14 كيهك 794 للشهداء - 10 ديسمبر 1077 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 31 سنة 
مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 8 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دمرو ثم المعلقة بمصر و كنيسة المختارة 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون المستقر 

+ هو من الآباء النساك وقد تمجد الرب على يديه بآيات ومعجزات كثيرة . 
+ ترهب منذ حداثته بدير البراموس ببرية شيهيت وانتقل منها ليتوحد فى صومعة تطل على البحر فى نتراوه ( بحيرة البرلس حاليا ) . 
+ رسم بطريركاً فى 15 كيهك سنة 763 ش . ثم سار حسب العادة إلى دير أبو مقار ببرية شيهيت . 
+ وقد نالت هذا الأب متاعب كثيرة من الخليفة الفاطمى المستنصر ومن بعض الرهبان الطامعين فى رتبة الأسقفية دون وجه حق . 
+ من الأمور الحسنة التى تذكر لهذا البطريرك اهتمامه بالنواحى الطقسية فى الكنيسة والعبادة . 
+أخيراً تنيح البابا القديس خرستوذولس بعد أن أكمل جهاده الحسن وكان ذلك فى 14 كيهك سنة 794 ش بعد أن جلس على الكرسى المرقسى 31 عاماً . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*67 . البابا كيرلس الثاني


الوطن الأصلي افلاقة بحيرة 
الأسم قبل البطريركية جرجه 
الدير المتخرج منه دير قبريوس ( قنوبوس ) 
تاريخ التقدمة 9 طوبه 339 للشهداء - 4 يناير 623 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 8 طوبه 378 للشهداء - 3 يناير 663 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 39 سنة 
مدة خلو الكرسي 6 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة دير متراس بالأسكندرية 
محل الدفن المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
الملوك المعاصرون هيرقل الأول و الثاني و عمر و عثمان 
و على و حسن بن على و معاوية 


+ ترهب بصومعة سنجار ، ونظراً لعلمه وتقواه انتخبوه بطريركاً فى 22 برمهات سنة 794 ش . 
+ شن بعض الأساقفة عليه عصا الطاعة وقصدوا خلعه وعقدوا مجمعاً من 47 أسقفاً لذلك ، ولما علم الحاكم الفاطمى بهذا الشقاق دعا الأساقفة إلى بستانه الكبير وخاطبهم بكلام شديد أنطقه الله على لسانه .. وهكذا تم الصلح بينهم . 
+ قضى هذا البابا على الكرسى أربع عشر سنة وشهرين وثلاثة عشر يوماً ثم تنيح بسلام فى 12 بؤونه سنة 808 ش . 
بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*68 . البابا ميخائيل الأول


الوطن الأصلي صالحجر أو سحا 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ميخ ميخائيل 
الدير المتخرج منة أبو مقار و سنجار 
تاريخ التقدمة 12 بابه 809 للشهداء - 9 أكتوبر 1092 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 30 بشنس 818 للشهداء - 25 مايو 1102 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 9 سنوات و 7 أشهر و 17 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 65 أشهر و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون المستقر و المستعلى 


+ كان عالماً فاضلاً ، تأدب بكتب الكنيسة من صغره .. ترهب بدير القديس مقاريوس .. وبعد عدة سنوات رسم قساً .. ثم حبس نفسه فى مغارة ناحية سنجار مدة عشرين سنة . 
+ نصبوه بطريركاً فى 12 بابه سنة 809 ش . 
+ كان مداوماً على وعظ الشعب وتعليمه وقضى على الكرسى المرقسى تسع سنين وسبعة أشهر وسبعة عشر يوماً . 
+ ثم تنيح بسلام فى الثلاثين من شهر بشنس عام 818 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*69 . البابا مقاريوس الثاني


الأسم قبل البطريركية مقاره 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 13 هاتور 819 للشهداء - 9 نوفمبر 1102 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 23 كيهك 845 للشهداء - 19 ديسمبر 1128 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 26 سنة و شهرا واحدا و 11 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنتان و شهرا واحدا و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة و قلاية ذرا بجزيرة بني نصر 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون الآمر 


+ كان راهباً عابداً ناسكاً قديساً بدير القديس مقاريوس .. ورسم قساً . 
+ ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى اتفقوا على تقدمة هذا الأب فأخذوه جبراً وقيدوه قسراً وأحضروه إلى الإسكندرية ورسموه بطريركاً . 
+ كان فى رئاسته متزايداً فى نسكه وعبادته مداوماً على تعليم الشعب . 
+ كمل فى الرياسة سبعاً وعشرين سنة وتنيح بسلام . 
نعيد بعيد نياحته فى الرابع من شهر توت . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*70 . البابا غبريال ابن تريك


الوطن الأصلي مصر الفسطاط 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ابو العلا بن تريك 
الدير المتخرج منه علماني 
تاريخ التقدمة 9 أمشير 847 للشهداء - 3 فبراير 1131 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 10 برموده 861 للشهداء - 5 أبريل 1145 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 14 سنة و شهران و يومان 
مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 24 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة أبو مرقوره أبو سيفين 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون الحافظ 


+ كان من كبار مدينة مصر وأراخنتها وكان كاتباً ناسخاً عالماً فاضلاً ذا سيرة حميدة . 
+ ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى قدموه بطريركاً فى 9 أمشير سنة 847 ش . 
+ رسم فى أيامه 53 أسقفاً وكهنة كثيرين . 
+ قضى على الكرسى المرقسى أربعة عشر عاماً وشهرين ويومين ثم تنيح بسلام فى العاشر من شهر برموده سنة 861 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*71 . البابا ميخائيل الثاني


الوطن الأصلي دقدوس 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ميخائيل 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 5 مسرى 861 للشهداء - 29 يوليو 1145 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 3 برموده 861 للشهداء - 29 مارس 1146 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 8 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة و 4 أشهر و 27 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة و أبو مقار 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون الحافظ 


+ كان راهباً ناسكاً فى دير مقاريوس ولبث فى البرية إلى سن الشيخوخة فى سيرة صالحة مرضية . 
+ لما خلاالكرسى المرقسى ، رشح الجميع ثلاثة من الرهبان ، وألقوا قرعة بينهم وأصابت هذا الشيخ فنصبوه بطريركاً فى 5 مسرى سنة 861 ش . 
+ ولما مرض أتوا به إلى دير القديس مقاريوس وهناك تنيح بسلام فى الثالث من شهر برموده 862 ش بعد أن قضى على الكرسى ثمانية شهور . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*72 . البابا يوأنس الخامس


الأسم قبل البطريركية حنا الراهب 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو يحنس 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 النسئ 863 للشهداء - 25 أغسطس 1147 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 4 بشنس 882 للشهداء - 29 أبريل 1166 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 18 سنة و 8 أشهر و 4 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة أبو مرقوره 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون الحافظ و الظافر و الفايز و الفاضد 


+ كان راهباً قديساً فى دير أبى يحنس . 
+ تولى الكرسى فى يوم 2 النسىء سنة 863 ش . 
+ فى أيامه أضيف إلى الأعتراف لفظة ( المحيى ) بعد ( هذا هو الجسد ) فصار يقال ( هذا هو الجسد المحيى الذى أخذه .. ) . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الخامس من شهر بشنس سنة 882 ش بعد أن تولى على الكرسى مدة ثمان عشر سنة وثمانية أشهر وأربعة أيام . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*73 . البابا مرقس الثالث


الوطن الأصلي سرياني و هو البطريرك الثانى بعد البابا أبرآم بن زرعة من غير المصريين 
الأسم قبل البطريركية أبو الفرج بن أبو السعد بن زرعه 
الدير المتخرج منه علماني 
تاريخ التقدمة 18 بؤونه 882 للشهداء - 12 يونيو 1166 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 6 طوبه 905 للشهداء - أول يناير 1189 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 22 سنة و 6 أشهر و 19 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 28 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقه بمصر 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون العاضد الفاطمي و صلاح الدين الأيوبي 


+ كان قبل بطريركيته علمانياً من أصل شريف سريانى الجنس ، كان له شهادة حسنة ليس من المسيحيين فقط بل والمسلمين ، كان تقياً عفيفاً صائماً مصلياً كثير الصدقات وفعل الخير وكان بتولاً عالماً فى دينه خبيراً بأمور الكهنوت .. 
ولذا فحينما خلا الكرسى المرقسى أجمع الجميع على رسامته . 
+ تتميز فترة بطريركيته بالاضطراب الشديد فى الأمن فى البلاد المصرية نتيجة للتنافس الشديد بين الوزراء وقادة الجيش وحملات الفرنجة على مصر والتى يطلق عليها الحملات الصليبية . 
+ وجدير بالذكر أن صلاح الدين الأيوبى بدأ حكمه كوزير بإتخاذ سياسة عدائية ضد الأقباط ولكن بفضل صلوات البابا مرقس الثالث أصلح الله الحال ، فقرب صلاح الدين المسيحيين إليه واستخدمهم فى ديوانه وفى أمواله وأنعم عليهم فعادوا إلى أرفع مما كانوا عليه . 
تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الأول من شهر يناير سنة 1189م . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*74 . البابا يوأنس السادس


الوطن الأصلي مصر 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا أبو المجد 
الدير المتخرج منه علماني 
تاريخ التقدمة 14 أمشير 905 للشهداء - 29 يناير 1189 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 11 طوبه 932 للشهداء - 7 يناير 1216 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 26 سنة و 11 شهرا و 8 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 19 سنة و 5 أشهر و 10 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر 
محل الدفن كنيسة الدرج تحت قبر البابا زخارياس 
الملوك المعاصرون صلاح الدين و الملك العزيز و المنصور 
و العادل الأول و الكامل 


+ كان من أسرة ذات ثراء كبير ، وكان يشتغل بالتجارة وكان له وكالة بمدينة مصر كما كان يمتلك مصنعاً للسكر وطواحين وأملاك كثيرة . 
+ كان بتولا عالماً ، بشوش الوجه ، حسن الخلق ، لين الكلام ، ما كان يغفل عن صلوات السواعى الليلية والنهارية ، محباً ومجتهداً فى ضيافة الغرباء وافتقاد المرضى والمحبوسين .. كثير المودة لكل أحد ، يفعل الخير مع كل أحد . 
+ اختاروه بطريركاً ، فرعى شعب المسيح بطهارة قلبه وبرفق يديه ساسهم وأهداهم . 
+ حدث فى أيامه أن قساً من البشمور ترمل فتزوج بأخرى ، فطردوه من بلده فمضى إلى الإسكندرية وأخذ يؤدى فى كنائسها الخدمات الدينية ، فلما سمع البابا إستاء ، وسن قانوناً يقضى بأنه لا يجوز لأى كنيسة أن تقبل كاهناً غير معروف ليؤدى بها الخدمات الدينية دون أن يكون معه تصريحاً كتابياً بذلك من رئاسته الكنسية . 
+ أخيراً تنيح هذا الأب الطاهر بعد أن قضى على الكرسى البطريركى نحو سبع وعشرون سنة ، وحزن عليه الجميع أقباط ومسلمون . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*75 . البابا كيرلس بن لقلق


الوطن الأصلي الفيوم 
الأسم قبل البطريركية داود الفيومي 
تاريخ التقدمة 23 بؤونه 951 للشهداء - 17 يونيو 1235 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 14 برمهات 959 للشهداء - 10 مارس 1243 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 7 سنوات و 8 أشهر و 23 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 7 سنوات و 6 أشهر و 28 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر 
محل الدفن دير الشمع بالجيزة 
الملوك المعاصرون الملك الكامل و العادل الثاني و الصالح و المعظم 

+ رسم هذا الأب فى الثالث والعشرين من شهر بؤونه سنة 951 ش . 
+ فى أيامه اجتمع مجمع من سائر أساقفة الكرازة المرقسية ووضعوا قانوناً شاملاً للكنيسة ، وكان الشيخ الأجل العلامة الصفى بن العسال كاتباً لهذا المجمع . 
+ قيل عنه أنه لم يرسم أسقفاً ولا كاهناً ولا شماساً إلا بالسيمونية ( دفع مبلغ من المال نسبة لسيمون الساحر الذى أراد أن يقتنى مواهب الروح القدس من الرسل بالمال ) . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى سبع سنين وثمانية أشهر وثلاثة وعشرين يوماً ثم تنيح بسلام بدير الشمع فى الرابع عشر من شهر برمهات سنة 959 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*76 . البابا أثناسيوس الثالث


الوطن الأصلي مصر 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بولس 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 12 بابه 967 للشهدء - 9 أكتوبر 1250 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 2 أول كيهك 978 للشهداء - 27 نوفمبر 1261 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 11 سنة و شهرا واحدا و 18 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 5 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر 
محل الدفن مرقوريوس أبو سيفين بمثر 
الملوك المعاصرون شجرة الدر و موسى الأشرف و الملك العز 
و المنصور و المظفر و الملك الظاهر بيبرس 


+ كان شماساً وسيم قساً باسم بولس ولقب ب " ولد القس مكارم بن كليل " ، 
وكان مركز رئاسته بكنيسة المعلقة . 
+ عندما جلس على الكرسى بذل كل ما فى وسعه لإصلاح الكنيسة وإصلاح ما أفسده سلفه البابا كيرلس بن لقلق فضغط على الأساقفة الذين ارتقوا لتلك الوظيفة الكهنوتية بواسطة السيمونية الإسلوب الذى تميز به البابا كيرلس بن لقلق فعاملهم بقساوة 
عظيمة فكان ذلك سبباً فى أن ترك كثير من الأساقفة الأقباط الإيمان الأرثوذكسى . 
+ تنيح هذا الأب فى اليوم الأول من شهر كيهك سنة 978 ش ودفن فى كنيسة القديس مرقريوس أبو سيفين . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*77 . البابا غبريال الثالث


الوطن الأصلي الشام 
الأسم قبل البطريركية غبريال 
تاريخ التقدمة 24 بابه 985 للشهداء - 21 أكتوبر 1268 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 6 طوبه 987 للشهداء - أول يناير 1271 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنتان و شهران و 10 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر 
محل الدفن مرقوريوس أبو سيفين بمصر 
الملوك المعاصرون الملك الظاهر بيبرس 

+ بعد أن تنيح البابا أثناسيوس الثالث ، رشح أراخنة القاهرة الأب غبريال ، فاختاروه ورسموه قمصاً .. ولكن بعض الأراخنة رشحوا يوأنس بن أبى سعيد .. فصلوا قداساً ثم عملوا قرعة هيكلية فسحب اسم غبريال ، فنازعه يوأنس وجماعته وأبطلوا القرعة وقدموا يوأنس بطريركاً فى 6 طوبه سنة 978 ش و أقام بطريركاً ست سنين وتسع شهور و تسعة عشر يوماً ثم انزوى فى ديره ، وتولى مكانه البابا غبريال السادس من 24 بابه سنة 985 ش حتى 6 طوبه سنة 987 ش ، ثم عزل غبريال وأعيد يوأنس بأمر السلطان فى 7 طوبه سنة 987 ش . 
+ تنيح البابا غبريال فى مدة رئاسة البابا يوأنس الثانية ، فتقدم عليه فى جدول الآباء البطاركة . 
+ ورغم قصر المدة التى قضاها البابا غبريال على الكرسى المرقسى ، إلا أنه قام بتكريس الميرون المقدس . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*79 . البابا ثيئودوسيوس الثاني


الوطن الأصلي المنيا 
الأسم قبل البطريركية عبد المسيح 
الدير المتخرج منة دير أبو فانه 
تاريخ التقدمة 10 أبيب 1010 للشهداء - 4 يوليو 1294 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 5 طوبه 1016 للشهداء - أول يناير 1300 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 5 سنوات و 5 أشهر و 28 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة و أبو مرقوره 
محل الدفن دير النسطور بالبساتين 
الملوك المعاصرون العادل و المنصور و الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 


+ تخرج من دير أبو فانه ، ونظراً لأن ارتقاءه على الكرسى البطريركى يخالف الناموس والشريعة لأنه فرض عليه فرضاً ولأنه كان محباً للرشوة فقد أظهر الله غضبه فحدث فى أيامه قحط وغلاء فاحش وانتشر مرض الطاعون بسبب قلة ماء النيل واضطر الناس إلى أكل الميتة . 
+ وحدثت فى أيامه مصائب وويلات كثيرة على المسيحيين بسبب انقسام المماليك إلى أحزاب فكان القبط هم أعظم ضحية لهذه المصائب ، فاضطهدهم الحكام وألزموهم بدفع غرامات طائلة . وزادوا الجزية فمات الكثيرون وأسلم الكثيرون بسبب ذلك . 
+ تنيح فى أول يناير سنة 1300 م ودُفن فى دير النسطور بالبساتين . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*80 . البابا يوأنس الثامن


الموطن الأصلي منيه بني خصيم 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا ابن ابسال بييامين 
الدير المتخرج منه دير شهران 
تاريخ التقدمة 19 أمشير 1016 للشهداء - 14 فبراير 1300 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 4 بؤونه 1036 للشهداء - 29 مايو 1320 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 20 سنة و 3 أشهر و 15 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 4 أشهر 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة مرقوريوس أبو سيفين و العذراء بحارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير شهران 
الملوك المعاصرون الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون 


+ كان اسمه يوحنا بن ابسال ، ترهب بدير شهران ، ورسم بطريركاً يوم 19 أمشير سنة 1016 ش . 
+ وقعت على المسيحيين فى أيامه اضطهادات شديدة ، وأغلقت كنائس كثيرة بمصر القديمة والقاهرة والأقاليم . 
+ هو آخر من سكن أبى سيفين بمصر ، وأول من نقل الكرسى إلى كنيسة العذراء بحارة زويلة . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الرابع من شهر بؤونه سنة 1036 ش بعد أن أقام على الكرسى 20 سنة و3 أشهر و15 يوماً 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*81 . البابا يوأنس التاسع


الوطن الأصلي ناحية نفيا منوفية 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوأنس 
تاريخ التقدمة أول بابة 1037 للشهداء - 28 سبتمبر 1320 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 2 برموده 1043 للشهداء - 29 مارس 1327 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 6 سنوات و 6 أشهر و يوما واحدا 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 11 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زؤيلة 
محل الدفن دير النسطور 
الملوك المعاصرون محمد بن قلاوون 


+ فى أيامه جرت شدائد كثيرة على النصارى فمنهم من قتل ومن حرق ومن صلب .. ثم تحنن الله على شعبه برحمته . 
+ تنيح البابا بحارة زويلة بعد أن أقام على الكرسى ست سنين وستة شهور ويوماً واحداً وذلك فى اليوم الثانى من شهر برموده سنة 1043 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*82 . البابا بنيامين الثاني


الوطن الأصلي الدميقراط 
الأسم قبل البطريركية بييامين 
تاريخ التقدمة 15 بشنس 1043 للشهداء - 10 مارس 1327 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 11 طوبه 1055 للشهداء - 6 يناير 1339 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 11 سنة و 7 أشهر و 26 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 11 شهرا و 26 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير شهران 
الملوك المعاصرون محمد بن قلاوون 


+ كان راهباً بدير جبل طرا ، وكان يدعى الراهب بنيامين المصور ، وسيم بطريركاً فى 10 مايو سنة 1327م . 
+ فى أيامه نالت الكنيسة شدائد عظيمة واضطهادات مريرة من قبل والى شرير يدعى شرف الدين ، فقد عذب الأساقفة والكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والأراخنة وعامة الشعب .. ولكن هذا الوالى مات شر ميته بصلوات البابا بنيامين الثانى الرجل القديس الطاهر . 
+ وفى أيامه تدخل ملك الحبشة لرفع الاضطهاد القاسى . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى 6 يناير سنة 1339 ميلادية ودفن فى دير شهران . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*83 . البابا بطرس الخامس


الأسم قبل البطريركية داود 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 6 طوبه 1056 للشهداء - 2 يناير 1340 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 4 أبيب 1064 للشهداء - 8 يوليو 1348 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 8 سنوات و 6 أشهر و 6 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 27 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن الحبش بمصر القديمة 
الملوك المعاصرون محمد بن قلاوون و أبو بكر المنصور و علاء الدين 
الأشرف و أحمد الناصر و أسماعيل الصالح و شعبان 
الكامل و ابن نثر المظفر و السلطان حسن 


+ كان يعرف ببطرس بن داود وهو من دير أبى مقار ، وكان قساً لدير شهران . 
+ تولى الكرسى المرقسى فى 7 طوبه سنة 1056 ش و كانت أيام رئاسته كلها أمن وسلام . 
أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ثمانى سنوات وستة أشهر وستة أيام . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر أبيب سنة 1064 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*84 . البابا مرقس الرابع


الوطن الأصلي قليوب 
الأسم قبل البطريركية فرج الله قبل الرهبنة و غبريال القس بعدها 
الدير المتخرج منه دير شهران 
تاريخ التقدمة 8 توت 1065 للشهداء - 5 سبتمبر 1348 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 6 أمشير 1079 للشهداء - 31 يناير 1363 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 14 سنة و 4 أشهر و 26 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 6 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن ا دير شهران 
الملوك المعاصرون السلطان حسن و الصالح حسن بن ناصر 
الناصر و محمد المنصور 


+ بعد نياحة البابا بطرس الخامس تم اختيار الراهب غبريال من دير شهران بطريركاً وتمت رسامته فى 5 سبتمبر سنة 1348م . 
+ فى أيامه صودرت أملاك الكنيسة والأديرة القبطية وكانت تبلغ 25 ألف فدان كلها موقوفة للكنائس والأديرة . 
+ فى أيامه حدث فناء عظيم فى القرى أتى بالخراب على معظم القرى المصرية . 
+ بعد جهاد عظيم وصبر تنيح فى 31 يناير 1363 م 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*85 . البابا يوأنس العاشر


الوطن الأصلي دمشق الشام 
الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا 
تاريخ التقدمة 12 بشنس 1079 للشهداء - 7 مايو 1363 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 19 أبيب 1085 للشهداء - 13 يوليو 1369 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 6 سنوات و شهران و 7 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 5 أشهر و 23 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن الحبش بجوار سمعان الخراز 
الملوك المعاصرون السلطان شعبان و حسن الأشرف 


+ من دمشق الشام ولذا يعرف باسم المؤتمن الشامى . 
+ كان عالماً فاضلاً ، تولى الكرسى المرقسى فى 12 بشنس سنة 1079ش . 
+ جلس على الكرسى ست سنوات وشهرين وسبعة أيام . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى اليوم التاسع عشر من شهر أبيب سنة 1085ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*86 . البابا غبريال الرابع


الأسم قبل البطريركية غبريال 
الدير المتخرج منه دير المحرق 
تاريخ التقدمة 11 طوبه 1086 للشهداء - 6 يناير 1370 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 3 بشنس 1094 للشهداء - 28 أبريل 1378 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 8 سنوات و 3 أشهر و 22 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهران و 27 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن الحبش بجوار سمعان الخراز 
الملوك المعاصرون السلطان شعبان و علي بن شعبان المنصور 


+ كان رئيساً لدير المحرق . 
+ تولى الكرسى المرقسى فى 11 طوبة سنة 1086 ش ، وكان عالماً فاضلاً وعابداً ناسكاً . 
+ جلس على الكرسى المرقسى 8 سنوات وثلاثة أشهر واثنين وعشرين يوماً . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الثالث من شهر بشنس سنة 1094 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*87 . البابا متاؤس الأول


الوطن الأصلي بني روح بالأشمونين 
الأسم قبل البطريركية متى 
الدير المتخرج منه دير المحرق 
تاريخ التقدمة أول مسرى 1094 للشهداء - 25 يوليو 1378 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 5 طوبه 1125 للشهداء - 31 ديسمبر 1408 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 30 سنة و 5 أشهر و 6 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 20 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن الأنبا رويس باخندق 
الملوك المعاصرون على شعبان المنصور و جاجى بن شعبان الصالح 
السلطان برقوق و فرج بن برقوق الناصر و عبد 
العزبز بن المنصورو فرج بن برقوق 


+ كان راهباً بدير المحرق ويدعى الراهب متى وأختير للبطريركية سنة 1378 م ولُقب بالمسكين . 
+ كان أول بطريرك فى حكم المماليك الشراكسة وقد عانى الأقباط اضطهاداً مريراً فى أول رياسته إذ هجمت بعض طوائف الأفرنج على مدينة الإسكندرية فنهبوا أموالها وسبوا حريمها فكان لهذا الحدث أثراً فى اضطهاد المماليك للأقباط . 
+نظراً لامتلائه بالروح القدس والحكمة كان الحكام يرسلون له القضايا الصعبة حتى يحكم فيها . 
+ كان البابا متاؤس ذا علاقة بالسلطان برقوق حتى أنه أشار إلى البابا أن يكتب رسالة إلى ملك الحبشة لتجديد عهد السلام معهم . 
+ حاول الأمير جمال الدين أن يجد سبباً يقتل عليه البابا ، فأرسل رسلاً خفية إلى أرض الحجاز واليمن ليقدموا شكاوى يدعون فيها أن البابا متاؤس يحث ملك الحبشة على تخريب مكة وما فيها . ولما علم البابا بالروح بأمر الشكاوى استعان كعادته بشفاعة السيدة العذراء كى تأخذ نفسه بغير سفك دم حتى لا ينال شعبه شدة و لا صعوبة .. ولذلك عندما حضر رسل الملك يوم الأحد 31 ديسمبر سنة 1408م إلى دار البطريركية كان البابا قد سلم روحه الطاهرة، ودفن فى دير الخندق ( الأنبا رويس ) . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*88 . البابا غبريال الخامس


الوطن الأصلي الجيزة 
الدير المتخرج منه دير القلمون 
تاريخ التقدمة 26 برموده 1125 للشهداء - 21 أبريل 1409 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 8 طوبه 1143 للشهداء - 3 يناير 1427 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 17 سنة و 8 أشهر و 12 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 4 أشهر و 8 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن بابلون الدرج 
الملوك المعاصرون فرج بن برقوق و العباس و المستعين و المؤيد 
و المظفر و ترسيف الدين الظاهر و محمد ناصر 
الدين صالح و ابو نصر الأشرف 

+ كان راهباً بدير القلمون بالفيوم ثم سيم بطريركاً فى سنة 1409 م . 
+ رغم ما قاسي هذا البابا الوديع من الاضطهاد الشديد مدة رئاسته ، فأنه بذل مجهوداً كبيراً فى سبيل إصلاح ما أفسدته يد الاضطهاد والمحافظة على شعبه من قوة رجال الحكومة . 
+ من مؤلفاته كتاباً فى الطقوس الكنسية . 
+ ولما أكمل جهاده بسلام تنيح فى سنة 1427م ، ودُفن باكرام فى كنيسة بابلون الدرج . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*89 . البابا يوأنس الحادي عشر


الوطن الأصلي المقسم بمصر أو المقسى 
الأسم قبل البطريركية فرج 
تاريخ التقدمة 11 بشنس 1143 للشهداء - 11 مايو 1427 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 9 بشنس 1168 للشهداء - 4 مايو 1452 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 24 سنة و 11 شهرا و 23 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 4 أشهر و 6 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير الخندق 
الملوك المعاصرون الأشرف يوسف جمال الدين العزيز 
و ابو سعيد الظاهر و عثمان فخر 


+ رسم بطريركاً فى 16 بشنس سنة 1143 ش ، وجلس على الكرسى المرقسى مدة 24 سنة و11 شهر و23 يوماً . 
+ حلت به شدائد كثيرة واضطهادات صعبة دعت إلى توسط ملك أثيوبيا . 
+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن أكمل جهاده فى التاسع من شهر بشنس سنة 1168ش . 
بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*90 . البابا متاؤس الثاني


الأسم قبل البطريركية سليمان 
الدير المتخرج منة دير المحرق 
تاريخ التقدمة 13 توت 1169 للشهداء - 10 سبتمبر 1452 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 13 توت 1182 للشهداء - 10 سبتمبر 1465 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 13 سنة 
مدة خلو الكرسي 4 أشهر و 29 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير الخندق 
الملوك المعاصرون أنيال أبو نصر الأشرف و أحمد بن أنيال 
المؤيد و خشقادم سيف الدين الظاهر 


+ كان راهباً بدير المحرق 
+ قدم بطريركاً سنة 1169 للشهداء . 
+ جلس على الكرسى المرقسى ثلاث عشرة سنة . 
+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن أكمل جهاده الحسن فى الثالث عشر من شهر توت سنة 1182 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*91 . البابا غبريال السادس


الوطن الأصلي العرابة 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 15 أمشير 1182 للشهداء - 9 فبراير 1466 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 19 كيهك 1191 للشهداء - 15 ديسمبر 1474 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 8 سنوات و 10 أشهر و 6 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنتان و شهرا واحدا و 22 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير الخندق 
الملوك المعاصرون خشقادم و ابن سعيد الظاهر و ابو سعيد 
الظاهر و قايتباي و ابو النصر الأشرف 


+ كان هذا الأب رئيس دير القديس أنطونيوس . 
+ قدم بطريركاً فى الخامس من طوبه سنة 1182 ش . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ثمانية سنين وتسعة أيام ثم تنيح بسلام فى 19 كيهك سنة 1191 ش . 
+ دفن فى دير الخندق . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*92 . البابا ميخائيل الثالث


الوطن الأصلي سمالوط 
تاريخ التقدمة 13 أمشير 1193 للشهداء - 7 فبراير 1477 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 16 أمشير 1194 للشهداء - 10 فبراير 1478 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنة واحدة و 3 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنتان و شهران و 8 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن بابلون الدرج 
الملوك المعاصرون قايتباي أبو النصر الأشرف 


+ كان هذا الأب من سمالوط وأبيه يسمى القس يوحنا . 
+ قدم فى 23 أمشير 1192 ش . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى سنة وثلاثة أشهر . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى السادس والعشرين من أمشير سنة 1193 ش . 
+ دفن فى بابلون الرج . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*93 . البابا يوأنس النقادي الثاني عشر


الوطن الأصلي نقادة 
الدير المتخرج منه المحرق 
تاريخ التقدمة 23 برموده 1196 للشهداء - 18 أبريل 1480 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 7 توت 1200 للشهداء - 5 سبتمبر 1483 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 3 سنوات و 4 أشهر و 17 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 5 أشهر و 5 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الدرج 
محل الدفن بابلون الدرج 
الملوك المعاصرون قايتباي ابو النصر الأشرف 


+ قدم بطريركاً فى الثالث والعشرين من شهر برموده سنة 1195 ش . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى ثلاثة سنين وأربعة شهور وتسعة عشر يوماً . 
+ تنيح بسلام فى السابع من شهر توت سنة 1199 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*94 . البابا يوأنس الثالث عشر


الموطن الأصلي صدفا 
تاريخ التقدمة 15 أمشير 1200 للشهداء - 10 فبراير 1484 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 11 أمشير 1240 للشهداء - 5 فبراير 1524 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 39 سنة و 11 شهرا و 26 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة و 7 أشهر و 25 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن كنيسة العذراء بحارة زويلة 
الملوك المعاصرون قايتباي و محمد الناصر و قنصوه الأشرف 
و قنصوه الظاهر جمبلاط و طومان باي 
و قنصوه الغوري و السلطان سليم 


+ كان يدعى الراهب يوحنا بن المصرى . 
+ سيم بطريركاً فى 15 أمشير سنة 1200 ش / 10 فبراير سنة 1484م . 
+ كان هذا البابا رجلاً فاضلاً وعالماً كبيراً وكان محسناً باراً وله مؤلفات كثيرة فى الدين . 
+ تنيح فى 5 فبراير سنة 1542م ، ودُفن فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحارة زويلة 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*95 . البابا غبريال السابع


الوطن الأصلي منشأة المجرق المعروفة بأبو عايشة 
الأسم قبل البطريركية رفائيل 
الدير المتخرج منه السريان 
تاريخ التقدمة 4 بابه 1442 للشهداء - أول أكتوبر 1525 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 29 بابه 1285 للشهداء - 26 أكتوبر 1568 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 43 سنة و 25 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنتان و 5 أشهر و 23 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن مرقوريوس أبو سيفين 
الملوك المعاصرون السلطان سليم الأول و السلطان سليم الثاني 


+ ولد فى منشأة الدير المحرق .. وترهب فى برية القديس مقاريوس . 
+ نظراً لحسن سيرته وعظيم تقواه ، رسموه بطريركاً على الكرسى المرقسى . 
+ استمر فى الرئاسة نحو ثلاثة وأربعين سنة يعظ ويعلم رعيته . 
+ من مآثره تجديد دير الأنبا أنطونيوس ودير الأنبا بولا والدير المحرق . 
+ امتحنه الرب فصبر شاكراً ومرض قليلاً ثم تنيح بسلام . 
نعيد بنياحته فى اليوم العاشر من شهر أبيب . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*96 . البابا يوأنس الرابع عشر


الوطن الأصلي منفلوط 
الدير المتخرج منه البراموس 
تاريخ التقدمة 22 برموده 1287 للشهداء - 17 أبريل 1571 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 3 النسئ 1302 للشهداء - 6 سبتمبر 1586 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 15 سنة و 4 أشهر و 19 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 9 أشهر و 14 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير السريان 
الملوك المعاصرون السلطان سليم الثاني و مراد الثالث 


+ من منفلوط ولذا يعرف باسم يوأنس المنفلوطى . 
+ ترهب بدير البراموس بوادى النطرون . 
+ كرس بطريركاً فى 22 برموده سنة 1287 ش . 
+ تنيح بسلام بعد أن أكمل جهاده الحسن فى الثالث من الشهر الصغير سنة 1302 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*97 . البابا غبريال الثامن


الوطن الأصلي المنبير ( مير ) 
الأسم قبل البطريركية شنوده 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا بيشوي 
تاريخ التقدمة 16 بؤونه 1303 للشهداء - 20 يونيو 1587 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 9 بشنس 1319 للشهداء - 14 مايو 1603 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 15 سنة و 10 أشهر و 24 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 16 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن دير السريان 
الملوك المعاصرون مراد الثالث و محمد الثالث و أحمد الأول 

+ ترهب بدير الأنبا بيشوى ببرية شيهيت . 
+ رسم بطريركاً فى 16 بؤونه سنة 1303 ش . 
+ وقد اختلف المسيحيون حول اقامته بطريركاً وعملوا أربع بطاركة وعزلوه ، ثم عاد بعد ذلك إلى كرسيه وثبتت له البطريركية . 
+ وقد تنيح هذا البابا بدير العذراء المعروف بالسريان بعد أن أقام على الكرسى 15 سنة و 10 أشهر و 24 يوماً ، وذلك فى اليوم التاسع من شهر بشنس سنة 1319 ش . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*98 . البابا مرقس الخامس


الوطن الأصلي البياضية 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار 
تاريخ التقدمة 26 بؤونه 1319 للشهداء - 30 يونيو 1603 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة أول توت 1336 للشهداء - 9 سبتمبر 1619 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 16 سنة و شهران و 9 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي 6 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن أبو مقار 
الملوك المعاصرون أحمد الأول و مصطفى الأول و عثمان 


+ كان من أهالى البياضية ، ترهب بدير أبو مقار باسم الراهب مرقس المقارى سنة 1603 م . 
لقداسته اختاروه بطريركاً . 
+ نال اضطهاداً شديداً من أقباط الوجه البحرى بسبب الأصوام والزيجة ( إذ طالبوا بتعدد الزوجات ) .. وكان نتيجة ذلك أن حبسوه فى برج بالإسكندرية مدة طويلة وقاموا بسيامة بطريركاً خلافه ، وبعد مدة توجه نصارى القاهرة وتدخلوا للإفراج عن البابا مرقس وطردوا البابا الدخيل ، وكل الذين تسببوا فى حبس البابا مرقس قد أبادهم الله سريعاً وقطع ذريتهم وهدم 
منازلهم وصارت خراباً . 
+ ثم تنيح بسلام فى سنة 1619 م ، ودُفن فى مقبرة البطاركة بدير أبو مقار ببرية شيهيت . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*99 . البابا يوأنس الخامس عشر


الوطن الأصلي ملوي 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 7 توت 1336 للشهداء - 15 سبتمبر 1619 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 5 النسئ 1346 للشهداء - 7 سبتمبر 1629 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 9 سنوات و 11 شهرا و 22 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة 
محل الدفن البياضية في دير بشيه 
الملوك المعاصرون عثمان و مصطفى الأول و مراد الرابع 


+ من ملوى ولذا يعرف باسم يوأنس الملوانى . 
+ ترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالصحراء الشرقية . 
+ كرس بطريركاً يوم 7 توت سنة 1336 ش ، وكان أباً عفيفاً عادلاً عالماً بسيطاً لا يحابى أحداً ولا يبغى إلا الحق . 
+ كان غيوراً على الكنيسة ، حنوناً على الكهنة ، محباً للفقراء ، آوياً للغرباء . 
+ مرض وتنيح بسلام فى الخامس من الشهر الصغير سنة 1346 ش . بعد أن أقام على الكرسى المرقسى 9 سنوات و11 شهراً و22 يوماً . 
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*100 . البابا متاؤس الثالث


الموطن الأصلي طوخ النصاري 
الأسم قبل البطريركية تادرس 
الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار - البرموس 
تاريخ التقدمة 4 النسئ 1347 للشهداء - 8 سبتمبر 1631 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 25 برمهات 1362 للشهداء - 31 مارس 1646 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 14 سنة و 6 أشهر و 23 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 19 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة و كنيسة طوخ 
محل الدفن كنيسة طوخ 
الملوك المعاصرون مراد الرابع و ابراهيم الأول 


+ بعرف باسم متى الطوخى إذ هو من ناحية طوخ النصارى بإقليم المنوفية . 
+ ترهب بدير القديس مقاريوس بالبرية فجاهد فى النسك والعبادة جهاداً شديداً فرسموه قساً ثم قمصاً ورئيساً على ديره . 
+ ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى كرسوه بطريركاً فى سنة 1347 ش . 
+ رعى شعب المسيح أحسن رعاية . 
+ أقام على الكرسى المرقسى مدة 14 سنة و6 أشهر و23 يوماً ، وتنيح بشيخوخة صالحة حسنة وكاملة فى اليوم الخامس من شهر برمهات سنة 1362 ش . 
بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*101 .  البابا مرقس السادس *
 
 
 
* الوطن الأصلي : بهجوره 

** الدير المتخرج منة : دير أنبا أنطونيوس 

** تاريخ التقدمة :  15 برموده 1362 للشهداء - 20 أبريل 1646 للميلاد 

** تاريخ النياحة : 15 برموده 1372 للشهداء - 20 أبريل 1656 للميلاد 

** مدة الأقامة على الكرسي : 10 سنوات 

** مدة خلو الكرسي : 4 سنوات و 7 أشهر و 16 يوما 

** محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة : حارة زويلة 

** محل الدفن : أبو سيفين بمصر القديمه

** الملوك المعاصرون : ابراهيم الأول و محمد الرابع *
 
 
* + يعرف باسم مرقس البهجورى لأنه من بهجوره .  

** + ترهب بدير القديس أنطونيوس بالصحراء الشرقية .  

** + قدم بطريركاً فى 15 برموده سنة 1362 ش .  

** + تنيح يوم 5 برموده سنة 1372 ش بعد أن أقام على الكرسى المرقسى عشرة **أعوام كاملة .  

** صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*102 .  البابا متاؤس الرابع *
 
 
 
* الموطن الأصلي:  مصر *

* الأسم قبل البطريركية : جرجس *

* الدير المتخرج منه: البراموس *

* تاريخ التقدمة : 30 هاتور 1377 للشهداء -6 ديسمبر 1660 للميلاد *

* تاريخ النياحة:  16 مسرى 1361 للشهداء - 15 أغسطس 1675 للميلاد
*
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي : 14 سنة و 8 أشهر و 9 أيام *

* مدة خلو الكرسي : 7 أشهر *

* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة : حارة زويلة ثم حارة الروم *

* محل الدفن : أبو سيفين بمصر القديمه*

* الملوك المعاصرون : محمد الرابع *
 
 
* + بعرف باسم متى الميرى ، إذ هو من مير من إقليم الأشمونين بكرسى قسقام المعروف بالمحرق .  *

* + ترهب بدير السيدة العذراء المعروف بالبراموس ببرية شيهيت .  *

* + رسم قساً على الدير ، وبعد أيام من ذلك لبس الأسكيم وصار يجهد نفسه بالسهر والصلاة والعبادة والسجود .  *

* + رسم بطريركاً فى 30 هاتور سنة 1377 ش .  *
* + تنيح بسلام بعد حياة حافلة بالجهاد بعد أن قضى على الكرسى المرقسى مدة  أربع عشرة وثمانية شهور وتسعة أيام ، وذلك فى اليوم السادس من شهر مسرى سنة  1391 ش .  *

* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*103 .  البابا يوأنس السادس عشر 



الوطن الأصلي طوخ النصاري 
الأسم قبل البطريركية ابراهيم 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 9 برمهات 1392 للشهداء - 5 مايو 1676 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 10 بؤونه 1434 للشهداء - 15 يونيو 1718 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 42 سنة و 3 أشهر 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهران و 6 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الروم 
محل الدفن أبو سيفين بمصر 
الملوك المعاصرون محمد4 و سليمان2 و أحمد2 و مصطفى 2 و أحمد 3 


+ يعرف باسم يوأنس الطوخى إذ أنه من طوخ النصارى بكرسى المنوفية .  
+ ترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالصحراء الشرقية ، ولبس الأسكيم المقدس .  
+ رسمه البابا متاؤس الرابع قساً على ديره .  
+ ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى اختاروه بطريركاً - بعد عمل قرعة هيكلية - ورسموه فى 9 برمهات سنة 1392 ش .  
+ قام بطبخ الميرون المقدس سنة 1419 ش .  
+ لما أكمل سعيه مرض قليلاً وتنيح بسلام فى 10 بؤونه سنة 1434 ش بعد أن جلس على الكرسى اثنين وأربعين سنة وثلاثة أشهر .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*104 .  البابا بطرس السادس *
 
 
 
* الوطن الأصلي ناحية أسيوط *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية مرجان *
* الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس *
* تاريخ التقدمة 17 مسرى 1434 للشهداء - 21 أغسطس 1718 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 26 برمهات 1442 للشهداء - 2 أبريل 1726 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 7 سنوات و 7 أشهر و 11 يوما *
* مدة خلو الكرسي 9 أشهر و 11 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الروم *
* محل الدفن أبو سيفين بمصر *
* الملوك المعاصرون أحمد الثالث *
 
 
* + بعرف باسم بطرس الأسيوطى إذ أنه من أسيوط .  *
* + ترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالصحراء الشرقية  ..  رسم قساً لتقواه وورعه وعلمه وروحانيته .  *
* + اختاروه بطريركاً - بعد قرعة هيكلية - ورسموه بطريركاً فى 17 مسرى سنة 1434 ش .  *
* + كانت أيامه كلها هدوء وسلام .  *
* + كان يعمل على تنفيذ القوانين الكنسية فأبطل الطلاق لأي سبب .  *
* + رعى شعب المسيح أحسن رعاية ، ولما أكمل سعيه مرض قليلاً وتنيح فى 26 برمهات *
* سنة 1442 ش .  وأقام على الكرسى المرقسى مدة سبع سنين و7 أشهر و11 يوماً .  *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*105 .  البابا يوأنس السابع عشر 




الموطن الأصلي ملوي 
الأسم قبل البطريركية عبد السيد 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس - أنبا بولا 
تاريخ التقدمة 6 طوبه 1443 للشهداء - 12 يناير 1727 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 13 برموده 1461 للشهداء - 20 أبريل 1745 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 18 سنة و 3 أشهر و 8 أيام 
مدة خلو الكرسي شهرا واحدا و 10 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الروم 
محل الدفن أبو سيفين بمصر 
الملوك المعاصرون أحمد الثالث و محمود الأول 


+ ترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالصحراء الشرقية ثم انتقل منه إلى دير الأنبا بولا .  
+ اختاره الآباء الرهبان ليكون قسيساً لهم على الدير .  
+ ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى ، قدموا هذا الأب - وبعد القرعه الهيكلية - رسموه بطريركاً فى 6 طوبه سنة 1443 ش .  
+ اهتم بتشييد الكنائس والأديرة وترميمها وتكريسها .  
+ وقد عمر هذا البابا طويلاً ، وعاش فى شيخوخة صالحة راعياً شعبه الرعاية الحسنة .  
+ ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الثالث عشر من شهر برموده سنة 1461 ش  بعد أن جلس على الكرسى ثمانية عشرة سنة وثلاثة أشهر وثمانية أيام .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*106 .  البابا مرقس السابع 




الوطن الأصلي قوصنا 
الأسم قبل البطريركية سمعان 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 24 بشنس 1461 للشهداء - 30 مايو 1745 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 12 بشنس 1485 للشهداء - 18 مايو 1769 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 23 سنة و 11 شهرا و 18 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 5 أشهر و 5 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الروم 
محل الدفن أيو سيفين بمصر 
الملوك المعاصرون محمود الأول و عثمان الثالث و مصطفى الثالث 


+ رسم بطريركاً فى الرابع والعشرين من شهر بشنس سنة 1461 ش .  
+ كان هذا البابا رحوماً باراً شجى الصوت فصيح اللسان .  
+ قاسى شدائد كثيرة وأهوالاً عظيمة ، أحياناً من المخالفين وأخري من شعبه .  
+ ولما أكمل سعيه المبارك تنيح بسلام فى اليوم الثانى عشر من شهر بشنس سنة  1485 ش ، بعد أن أقام على الكرسى المرقسى مدة 23 سنة و11 شهراً و18 يوما .   
صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*107 .  البابا يوأنس الثامن عشر *
 


 
 
* الوطن الأصلي الفيوم *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية يوسف *
* الدير المتخرج منه د ير أنبا أنطونيوس *
* تاريخ التقدمة 15 بابه 1486 للشهداء - 23 أكتوبر 1769 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 2 بؤونه 1512 للشهداء - 7 يونيو 1769 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 26 سنة و 7 أشهر و 14 يوما *
* مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 26 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الروم *
* محل الدفن أبو سيفين بمصر *
* الملوك المعاصرون مصطفى الثالث و على بك الكبير و مراد بك أبو الذهب *
 
 
* + كان من أهالى الفيوم ، وترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس بجبل العربة .  *
* + لما خلا الكرسى المرقسى ، رسموه بطريركاً فى 15 بابه سنة 1486 ش .  *
* + نالت البابا فى مدة رئاسته شدائد وضيقات كثيرة من حكام البلاد والولاة  العثمانيين وقام القائد التركى بمصادرة الخزينة البطريركية وأخذ أموالها .   الأمر الذى اضطر البابا أن يختفى من ظلم هؤلاء الحكام .  *
* + قام بعمل الميرون المقدس .  *
* + أقام على الكرسى المرقسى 26 سنة و7 أشهر و16 يوماً ، وتنيح بسلام فى اليوم الثانى من شهر بؤونه سنة 1512 ش .  *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*108 .  البابا مرقس الثامن *
 


 
 
* الوطن الأصلي طما *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا *
* الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس *
* تاريخ التقدمة 24 توت 1513 للشهداء - 2 أكتوبر 1796 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 13 كيهك 1526 للشهداء - 21 ديسمبر 1809 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 13 سنة و شهران و 19 يوما *
* مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أيام *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة الروم و المرقسية بالأزبكية *
* محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية *
* الملوك المعاصرون السلطان عبد الحميد و ابراهيم بك و مراد بك *
* و الاحتلال الفرنسي و محمد على الكبير *
 
* + ولد فى بلدة طما وترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس وسيم بطريركاً فى سنة 1796م .  *
* + فى أيامه جاءت الحملة الفرنسية على مصر .  *
* + فى أيامه حدثت مواقف مؤسفة ومظالم للكنيسة وللأقباط ، ومن أمثلة هذه  النكبات التى حاقت بهم حرق الكنيستين العليا والسفلى بحارة الروم .  *
* + وفى أيامه نقل المقر البطريركى من حارة الروم إلى حارة الأزبكية ، حيث  نجح المعلم ابراهيم الجوهري فى أخذ فرمان ببناء كنيسة بالدرب الواسع وبناء  مقر بطريركى ، وقام أخوه المعلم جرجس بإتمام هذا المشروع وتم نقل مقر  البابا إلى هذه الكنيسة التى أطلق عليها اسم كاتدرائية الكاروز مارمرقس ،  فعرفت باسم الكنيسة المرقسية .  *
* + كان عالماً ، فكتب بعض القوانين الخاصة بالأنظمة الواجب إتباعها بالكنيسة أثناء اقامة الصلوات .  *
* + امتاز عهده برجال عظام أمثال : الأنبا يوساب الأبح أسقف جرجا وأخميم ، المعلم جرجس الجوهرى ، المعلم ملطى ، الجنرال يعقوب .  *
* + تنيح سنة 1809 م ، ودفن فى مقبرة البطاركة بالأزبكية وهو أول بطريرك دفن فيها .  *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*109 .  البابا بطرس السابع ( الجاولى ) *
 


 
 
* الوطن الأصلي الجاوليه *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية منقريوس قبل الرهبنة و مرقوريوس بعدها *
* الدير المتخرج منه دير المحرق *
* تاريخ التقدمة أول مسرى 1094 للشهداء - 25 يوليو 1378 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 5 طوبه 1125 للشهداء - 31 ديسمبر 1408 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 30 سنة و 5 أشهر و 6 أيام *
* مدة خلو الكرسي 3 أشهر و 20 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة حارة زويلة *
* محل الدفن الأنبا رويس باخندق *
* الملوك المعاصرون على شعبان المنصور و جاجى بن شعبان الصالح *
* السلطان برقوق و فرج بن برقوق الناصر و عبد *
* العزبز بن المنصورو فرج بن برقوق *
 
 
* + يدعى البابا بطرس الجاولى إذ أنه من قرية الجاولى مركز منفلوط .  *
* + ترهبن بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس ، وكان زاهداً ناسكاً قديساً فرسموه قساً فقمصاً على الدير .  *
* + رسمه البابا مرقس الثامن مطراناً على بيعة الله المقدسة واسماه ثاوفيلس .  *
* + ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى رسموه بطريركاً فى 16 كيهك سنة 1526 ش .  *
* + كان أباً وديعاً متواضعاً حكيماً عالماً لاهوتياً .  *
* + فى مدة رئاسته عاد إلى الكرسى الإسكندرى كرسى النوبة والسودان ، بعد أن انفصل مدة خمسمائة عام .  *
* + رفض وضع الكنيسة القبطية تحت الحماية الروسية .  *
* + ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام فى الثامن والعشرين من شهر برمهات سنة 1568 ش ، وأقام على الكرسى المرقسى 42 سنة و3 شهور و12 يوماً .  *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

* 
110 
البابا كيرلس الرابع
 

الوطن الأصلي الصوامعه مركز أخميم 
الأسم قبل البطريركية داود 
الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس 
تاريخ التقدمة 11 بؤونه 1570 للشهداء - 17 يونيو 1854 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 23 طوبه 1577 للشهداء - 30 يناير1861 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 6 سنوات و 7 أشهر و 13 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة و 4 أشهر و 16 يوما 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية 
محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية 
الملوك المعاصرون عباس الأول و سعيد باشا 

+ ترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس سالكاً طريق النسك الزائد والصلاة الحارة .  
+ رسمه البابا بطرس الجاولى قساً وعينه رئيساً لدير الأنبا أنطونيوس .  
+ أقاموه بطريركاً فى 28 بشنس سنة 1571 ش .  
+ أنشأ المدرسة القبطية الكبرى بالبطريركية ، وفتح مدرسة أخرى فى حارة السقايين وشدد فى تعليم اللغة القبطية فيهما .  
+ اشترى مطبعة كبيرة طبع فيها جملة كتب كنسية .  
+ ولما أكمل سعيه المبارك تنيح بسلام فى 23 طوبه سنة 1577 ش .  
صلاته تكون معنا آمين . ​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*111 .  البابا ديمتريوس الثاني *
* 


* 
* الوطن الأصلي جلده بني سويف *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية ميخائيل *
* الدير المتخرج منه أبو مقار *
* تاريخ التقدمة 9 بؤونه 1578 للشهداء - 15 يونيو 1862 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 11 طوبه 1586 للشهداء -18 يناير 1870 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 7 سنوات و 7 أشهر و 3 أيام *
* مدة خلو الكرسي 4 سنوات و 9 أشهر و 14 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية *
* محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية *
* الملوك المعاصرون سعيد باشا و اسماعيل باشا *
 
 
* + ترهب بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس .  *
* + اختاروه رئيساً للدير .  *
* + رسموه بطريركاً نظرا لتقواه وعلمه .  *
* + طاف فى باخرة حكومية متفقداً كنائس الوجه القبلى فرد الضالين وثبت المؤمنين .  *
* + بعد أن كمل جهاده وأكمل فى الرئاسه سبع سنين وسبعة أشهر وسبعة أيام تنيح بسلام فى 11 طوبه سنة 1586 ش .  *
* بركة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*112 .  البابا كيرلس الخامس *





* الوطن الأصلي تزمنت بني سويف *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا *
* الدير المتخرج منة البراموس *
* تاريخ التقدمة 23 بابه 1591 للشهداء - أول نوفمبر 1874 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة أول مسرى 1643 للشهداء - 7 أغسطس 1927 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 52 سنة و 9 أشهر و 6 أيام *
* مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة و 4 أشهر و 10 أيام *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية *
* محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية *
* الملوك المعاصرون اسماعيل باشا و توفيق باشا و عباس باشا *
* الثاني و السلطان حسين و فؤاد الأول *


* + كان راهباً ناسكاً قديساً بدير السيدة العذراء الشهير بالسريان بوادى  النطرون ثم انتقل إلى دير البراموس وهناك رسموه قساً ثم قمصاً .  *
* + ذاعت فضائله من علم وحلم وتقوى ، فرسم بطريركاً فى 23 بابه 1591 ش .  *
* + ازدادت الكنيسة فى عصره بالقديسين والعلماء مثل الأنبا ابرآم مطران كرسى  الفيوم حبيب الفقراء ، والإيغومانس فيلوثاؤس ابراهيم رئيس الكنيسة المرقسية  الكبرى ، والأب العالم الجليل القمص عبد المسيح صليب البراموسى ، والشماس  حبيب جرجس مدير الكلية الإكليريكية .  *
* + بذل البابا أقصى جهده فى النهوض بشعبه إلى أرقى مستوى ، كما اهتم بطبع  الكتب الكنسية وتنيح بسلام بعد أن قضى على كرسى البطريركية اثنتين وخمسين  سنة وتسعة أشهر وستة أيام ، وذلك فى اليوم الأول من شهر مسرى سنة 1643 ش .   *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*113 .  البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر *




* الوطن الأصلي دير تاسا *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية يوحنا الراهب ثم يوأنس مطران البحيرة و المنوفية *
* الدير المتخرج منه البراموس *
* تاريخ التقدمة 7 كيهك 1645 للشهداء - 16 ديسمبر 1928 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 14 بؤونه 1658 للشهداء - 21 يونيو 1942 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 13 سنة و 6 أشهر و 5 أيام *
* مدة خلو الكرسي سنة واحدة و 7 أشهر و 22 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية *
* محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية *
* الملوك المعاصرون الملك فؤاد الأول و فاروق الأول *


* + ولد من والدين تقيين فنشأ على البر والتقوى وتشرب حب الفضيلة وشغف منذ صغره بقراءة سير القديسين .  *
* + ترهب بدير السيدة العذراء المعروف بالبراموس بوادي النطرون ، رسم قساً ثم قمصاً على الدير وأصبح رئيساً للدير .  *
* + رسم مطراناً على كرسى ايبارشية البحيرة فى 12 برمهات سنة 1603 ش ، وعين أيضا وكيلاً *
* للكرازة المرقسية .  *
* + بعد نياحة الأنبا يوأنس مطران المنوفية فى ذلك العهد زكاه شعب الايبارشية  لرعايته فمضت إليه فى سنة 1610 ش ، وأصبح بذلك مطراناً للبحيرة والمنوفية  ووكيلاً للكرازة المرقسية .  *
* + اختاروه بطريركاً - بعد نياحة البابا كيرلس الخامس - بعد أن قضى فى  المطرانية اثنين وأربعين عاما ، ورسم بطريركاً فى 7 كيهك سنة 1645 ش .  *
* + أنشأ مدرسة لاهوتية عليا للرهبان فى مدينة حلوان .  *
* + عمل الميرون المقدس سنة 1648 ش ، ثم عمله مرة ثانية خصيصاً للمملكة الأثيوبية .  *
* + أسلم الروح فى 14 بؤونه سنة 1658 ش .  *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*114 .  البابا مكاريوس الثالث *



 
 
* الوطن الأصلي المحلة الكبرى *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية عبد المسيح الراهب و مكاريوس مطران أسيوط *
* الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا بيشوي *
* تاريخ التقدمة 5 أمشير 1660 للشهداء - 13 فبراير 1944 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 25 مسرى 1661 للشهداء - 31 أغسطس 1945 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي سنة واحدة و 6 أشهر و 19 يوما *
* مدة خلو الكرسي 8 أشهر و 24 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية *
* محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية *
* الملوك المعاصرون الملك فاروق الأول *
 
 
* + ولد فى مدينة المحلة الكبرى من أسرة متدينة ، ترهب بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون ، رسم قساً هناك .  *
* + توجه إلى دير البراموس وهناك سامه البابا كيرلس الخامس قمصاً واختاره كاتماً لاسراره ثم رسمه مطراناً لأسيوط فى 5 أبيب 1613 ش .  *
* + رسم بطريركاً عندما خلا الكرسى المرقسى بنياحة البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر .  *
* + أقام على الكرسى المرقسى سنة واحدة وستة أشهر وتسعة عشر يوماً ، وتنيح بسلام فى الخامس والعشرين من شهر مسرى سنة 1661 ش .  *
* + دفن فى بابلون الرج .  *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين .  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*115 .  البابا يوساب الثاني *




* الوطن الأصلي النغاميش البلينا *
* الأسم قبل البطريركية أقلوديوس و يوساب مطران جرجا *
* الدير المتخرج منه دير أنبا أنطونيوس *
* تاريخ التقدمة 18 بشنس 1662 للشهداء - 26 مايو 1946 للميلاد *
* تاريخ النياحة 4 هاتور 1673 للشهداء - 13 نوفمبر 1956 للميلاد *
* مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 10 سنوات و 5 أشهر و 17 يوما *
* مدة خلو الكرسي سنتان و 5 أشهر و 27 يوما *
* محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية *
* محل الدفن كنيسة مارمرقس بالأزبكية *
* الملوك المعاصرون الملك فاروق الأول و محمد نجيب *
* و جمال عبد الناصر *


* + ولد فى دير الشهيد فيلوثاؤس بالنغاميش من أعمال مركز البلينا سنة 1876 م ، وترهب بدير *
* الأنبا أنطونيوس سنة 1895م وسافر فى بعثة إلى أثينا سنة 1903م حيث درس ثلاث  سنوات العلوم اللاهوتية والتاريخ الكنسى وعاد سنة 1905م ثم اختير رئيساً  لدير يافا فى فلسطين ، وفى سنة 1912م اختير رئيساً للأديرة القبطية بالقدس ،  وفى سنة 1920م رسم مطراناً لابراشية جرجا وأخميم .  *
* + انتدبه البابا يوأنس لمصاحبته فى زيارة الحبشة ثم للقيام على رأس وفد للكنيسة القبطية وتتويج الأمبراطور هيلاسلاسى .  *
* + وقد نصب بطريركاً سنة 1946 م باسم البابا يوساب الثانى .  *
* + وفى آواخر أيامه اشتد النزاع بينه وبين المجمع المقدس ، فقام المجمع  بتعيين لجنة ثلاثية من الأساقفة للقيام بأعمال البطريرك الذى سافر إلى دير  المحرق ، وفى دوامة النزاع بين البابا والمجمع المقدس قامت الحكومة بإلغاء  سلطة المجالس الملية فى قضاء الأحوال الشخصية وأصبحت لأول مرة من اختصاص  المحاكم الوطنية  .  *
* + وقد تنيح بسلام فى 13 نوفمبر سنة 1956م *
* صلاته تكون معنا آمين . *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

* 116. البابا كيرلس السادس
 



الموطن الأصلي دمنهور 
الأسم قبل البطريركية عازر يوسف قبل الرهبنة و القس مينا البراموسي بعدها 
الدير الذي تخرج منه البراموس 
تاريخ التقدمة 2 بشنس 1675 للشهداء - 10 مايو 1959 للميلاد 
تاريخ النياحة 30 أمشير 1687 للشهداء - 9 مارس 1971 للميلاد 
مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 11 سنة و 9 أشهر و 29 يوما 
مدة خلو الكرسي 8 أشهر و 5 أيام 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المرقسية بالأزبكية 
محل الدفن دير مارمينا بمريوط 
الملوك المعاصرون جمال عبد الناصر و السادات 



+ ولد سنة 1903م فى دمنهور وكان اسمه عازر يوسف ، وترهب فى دير البراموس باسم مينا البراموسى ، ورسم قساً سنة1931م ثم قمصاً .  
+ تتلمذ فى دير البراموس على يد القمص عبد المسيح المسعودى فنشأ محباً للفضيلة و العبادة والصلاة .  
+ فى سنة 1936م ترك الدير واتجه إلى مصر القديمة فإستأجر احدى طواحين  الهواء بتلال جبل المقطم وأقام فى دورها الثانى مذبحاً يقدم عليه القرابين .   
+ على أثر اعتماد لائحة انتخاب البطريرك سنة 1957 م وبعد القرعة الهيكلية تمت سيامته بطريركاً سنة 1959م .  
+ تم فى عصره : 
 تدعيم صلة الكنيسة القبطية بالكنيسة الحبشية فقد رسم لأثيوبيا بطريركاً جاثليق سنة 1959م  .  
 وضع حجر الأساس لدير مارمينا بمريوط سنة 1959 م  .  
 سيامة أساقفة عامون فقد رسم نيافة الأنبا شنودة أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية  والتربية الكنسية ( حاليا حضرة صاحب الغبطة و القداسة البابا شنوده الثالث  بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية 117 ) ، و الأنبا صموئيل أسقفاً للخدمات العامة ،  والأنبا غريغوريوس أسقفاً للدراسات العليا و البحث العلمى .  
 في عهده بدأت خدمة كنائس المهجر فى أمريكا وكندا واستراليا وغيرها .  
 وضع حجر أساس الكاتدرائية المرقسية الجديدة بالأنبا رويس بالقاهرة .  
 إرجاع جسد القديس مارمرقس إلى القاهرة .  
 ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون سنة 1968م .  
+ تنيح بسلام فى 9 مارس عام 1971م بعد أن أكمل جهاده المبارك ، ودفن  بالأنبا رويس ونقل جسده إلى دير الشهيد العظيم مارمينا بمريوط طبقاً لوصيته  .  

صلاته تكون معنا آمين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*
117 .  +"+"+ البابا شنودة الثالث +"+"+ 




 الوطن الأصلي أسيوط 
الأسم قبل البطريركية نطير جيد قبل الرهبنة و القس أنطونيوس السرياني بعدها 
و الأنبا شنودة أسقف عام التعليم و المعاهد الدينية 
الدير المتخرج منه السريان 
تاريخ التقدمة 4 هاتور 1688 للشهداء - 14 نوفمبر 1971 للميلاد 
محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الأنبا رويس بالعباسية 


+ ولد نظير جيد فى 3 / 8 / 1923 م قرية سلام - أسيوط .  
+ ترهب في دير السريان في 18 / 7 / 1954 م باسم الراهب أنطونيوس السريانى .  
+ رسم قساً فى 31 / 8 / 1958 م .  
+ توحد فى مغارة تطل على البحر الفارغ .  
+ عين سكرتيراً فى بداية عهد البابا كيرلس السادس .  
+ سيم أسقفاً عاماً للتعليم والمعاهد الدينية باسم الأنبا شنوده في 30 / 9 / 1962 م .  
+ بعد نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس اختارت العناية الإلهية - بعد القرعة الهيكلية فى 
31 / 10 / 1971 م - نيافة الأنبا شنوده ، ونصب بابا وبطريرك للكرازة المرقسية فى 14 / 11 / 1971 م .  
الرب يحفظ حياته للكنيسة كلها سنيناً عديدة و أزمنة سلامية هادئة مديدة 

+:+ صلاته تكون معنا آمين +:+​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

وبكدا يكون عندنا ملف كامل
 عن اباء الكنيسه المرقسيه 

من اول مارمرقس الرسول
الي قداسه البابا المعظم 
شنوده الثالث

ربنا يبارك في خدمته وكهنوته
امين


ويارب الموضوع ينال اعجابكم ويفيدكم





منقول للامانه
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*بجد يا جماعه موضوع اكثر من رائع *
*ومهم جداا بالفعل *
*انا بحييكم وبشكركم علي المجهود الجبار دا نفين ومايكل *
*واتمني من الكل الاستفاده *
*بس ليا اقتراح صغير في اول مشاركهع في الموضوع تعمل فهرس بالبطاركه الموجودين في الموضوع لسرعه البحث *
*الرب يباركم ويعض تعب محبتكم*
*يثبت *​


----------



## lovely dove (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع اكتر من راااااااائع ومجهود جبار 
ملف في منتهي الجمال وعن نفسي استفدت منه كتير 
ميرسي يانيفو انتي ومايكل واحلي تقييم 
ربنا يعوضكو 

​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع ومجهود اروع 
واللي عايز يطلع علي تفاصيل اكتر في حياة البطاركة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96404


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *بجد يا جماعه موضوع اكثر من رائع *
> *ومهم جداا بالفعل *
> *انا بحييكم وبشكركم علي المجهود الجبار دا نفين ومايكل *
> *واتمني من الكل الاستفاده *
> ...



*حاضر يا ميروو
اقتراح جميل ومهم
وانشاء الله ننفذه *​


lovely dove قال:


> بجد موضوع اكتر من راااااااائع ومجهود جبار
> ملف في منتهي الجمال وعن نفسي استفدت منه كتير
> ميرسي يانيفو انتي ومايكل واحلي تقييم
> ربنا يعوضكو
> ​



*شكرا لوفيلي دوف ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك*​


abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ومجهود اروع
> واللي عايز يطلع علي تفاصيل اكتر في حياة البطاركة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96404



*للأسف مش كملتي موضوعك يا ماريان
ياريت تتابعيه وتهمتي بيه
عشان تقدري تخلصيه في اقرب وقت
شكرا ع مرورك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود أكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> للأسف مش كملتي موضوعك يا ماريان
> ياريت تتابعيه وتهمتي بيه
> عشان تقدري تخلصيه في اقرب وقت
> شكرا ع مرورك



هو الموضوع جاهز عندي ورد علي الجهاز 
ده اساسا كان بحث ليا في اعداد خدام 
بس لما لقيت مفيش متابعه كبرت دماغي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بس لما لقيت مفيش متابعه كبرت دماغي




*قولتي المفيد يا ماريان
وع فكره كنت هعمل زيك كده
بس نيفو شجعتني وقالتلي نعمل اللي علينا
والحمد لله خلصناه واللي يتابع يتابع
موضوع مهم للمنتدي نفسه*​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مينفعش يبقي الموضوع بي دي اف علي بعضه؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> مينفعش يبقي الموضوع بي دي اف علي بعضه؟



*
هحاول انزل الموضوع كله في وورد
واحوله pdf 
بس ممكن اخد وقت عشان وقتي قليل بسبب شغلي*​


----------

